# Funnies to pass the time



## 31818

The attached video pretty much describes me as I enter enter the 4th week of self isolation :frusty:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

OMG - that is hilarious! 

Popi - have you checked out the Time for a Break thread? There are some cute videos on that one too.


----------



## 31818

*Cutting in line*

I was in a long line at 7:45 am today at the grocery store that opened at 8 for seniors only. A young man came from the parking lot and tried to cut in at the front of the line, but an old lady beat him back into the parking lot with her cane.

He returned and tried to cut in again but an old man punched him in the gut, then kicked him to the ground and rolled him away.

As he approached the line for the 3rd time he said, "If you don't let me unlock the door, you'll never get in there."


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

I was going to post this in the Time for a Break thread but it feels like it makes a good pairing with the video you linked


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I was in a long line at 7:45 am today at the grocery store that opened at 8 for seniors only. A young man came from the parking lot and tried to cut in at the front of the line, but an old lady beat him back into the parking lot with her cane.
> 
> He returned and tried to cut in again but an old man punched him in the gut, then kicked him to the ground and rolled him away.
> 
> As he approached the line for the 3rd time he said, "If you don't let me unlock the door, you'll never get in there."


Another good one from Popi!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I was going to post this in the Time for a Break thread but it feels like it makes a good pairing with the video you linked


Oh my so funny! Some people are really clever! Or have too much time on their hands!


----------



## 31818

*Move to California*

I was sitting in an airplane when another guy took the seat beside me. 
The new guy was an absolute wreck, pale, hands shaking, biting his nails 
and moaning in fear.

"Hey, pal, what's the matter?" I asked

"Oh man... I've been transferred to California," the other guy answered,
there's crazy people in California and they have shootings, gangs, race 
riots, drugs, the highest crime rate..."

"Hold on," I interrupted, "I've lived in California all my life, and it is not 
as bad as the media says. Find a nice home, go to work, mind your own 
business, enroll your kids in a good school and it's as safe as anywhere in 
the world."

The other passenger relaxed and stopped shaking for a moment and said,
"Oh, thank you. I've been worried to death, but if you live there and say it's 
OK, I'll take your word for it. What do you do for a living?"

"Me?" I said, "During this virus scare, I'm a tail gunner on a grocery delivery truck in Los Angeles."


----------



## 31818

Bill, a 70 year old extremely wealthy widower, shows
up at the Sun City Senior Center with a breathtakingly beautiful 
and very sexy 25 year-old blonde who knocks everyone's socks off
with her youthful appeal and outright charm while hanging over
Bills arm and listening intently to his every word.

His buddies at the club are all aghast. They corner
him and ask, "Bill how did you get the trophy girlfriend?"

Bill replies, "Girlfriend? She's my wife! I met her at the grocery store just last week and we started to talk about the Covid-19 virus....from a safe distance of course. She was so overwhelmed by my charm, she proposed marriage to me on the spot."

They're knocked over, but continue to ask. 
"So, how did you persuade her to marry you?"

Bill says, "I lied about my age, when she asked."

His friends respond, "What do you mean? Did you tell her you were only 50?"

Bill smiles and says, "No, I told her I was 90."


----------



## 31818

*DOG TWEETS*

Day 7: My dogs and I switched roles and I'm the one following them around the house now.

quarantine day 15 is having a conversation with your dog about how lucky she is that she doesn't get her period

every time my dog gets up from the couch and sits away from me in a different room i am taking it VERY PERSONALLY

WORK AT HOME LOG - DAY 3: i share an office with a dog. he mostly sits at his desk and looks out the window. pretty sure i caught him sleeping. not sure what the lady in the next office does but she's loud. rumor has it she's 4 years old.

People keep asking me what the mood is like in New York. Is this a trick question? All I can speak to is the mood inside my apartment, which is: "Putting pajamas on the dog for fun."

The hardest part is when your dog slowly pieces together that you staying home disrupts the regular midday poker game he runs.

"More hugs please" - me to my pet every 1-5 minutes

Playing "my fart or yours" with the dog

Little boy passing us just now on the sidewalk at 6+ foot-distance: "I'm sorry to be rude and not pet your dog but this is safer."

My dog does not care that I am home, which is doing a lot to keep me humble in These Times

[quarantine]
Me: I'm sad.
My Dog: I'm happy!
Me: I can't go to work.
My Dog: you don't have to go to work!
Me: I'm stuck in the house all day.
My Dog: we get to be in the house all day!
Me: [sigh] hardest two weeks of my life.
My Dog: [tail wag] best two weeks of my life.

Social distancing? Tell that to my dog whose leash tangled butt sniffing with other dogs has never been such a challenge.

Quarantine Day 10: My dog looks surprisingly dapper in colonial era clothing.

It's a weird time when you take your dog for a walk and the thing you're least worried about touching is dog poop.

quarantine day 638263827472: laid on the floor so i could see from my dog's perspective and then got sad because she has to look at the underside of the coffee table all day


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Popi - are you creating these joke? Thanks for all the laughs! You have some really good ones.


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Popi - are you creating these joke? Thanks for all the laughs! You have some really good ones.


Thanks Jackie, no I don't create them, these are old jokes. But I do modify them to fit the current virus conundrum. The TWEETS are from real people on the Internet (some I modified to make them PG rating)

We need to keep laughing. A good laugh is better than a whole bottle of pills, or a bottle of Scotch, or even a doughnut!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818

Half of us are going to come out of this quarantine as amazing cooks. The other half will come out with a drinking problem.

I used to spin that toilet paper like I was on Wheel of Fortune. Now I turn it like I'm cracking a safe.

I need to practice social-distancing from the refrigerator.

Still haven't decided where to go for Easter ----- The Living Room or The Bedroom

PSA: every few days try your jeans on just to make sure they fit. Pajamas will have you believe all is well in the kingdom.

Homeschooling is going well. 2 students suspended for fighting and 1 teacher fired for drinking on the job.

I don't think anyone expected that when we changed the clocks we'd go from Standard Time to the Twilight Zone

This morning I saw a neighbor talking to her cat. It was obvious she thought her cat understood her. I came into my house, told my dog..... we laughed a lot.

So, after this quarantine.....will the producers of My 600 Pound Life just find me or do I find them?

Quarantine Day 5: Went to this restaurant called THE KITCHEN. You have to gather all the ingredients and make your own meal. I have no clue how this place is still in business.

My body has absorbed so much soap and disinfectant lately that when I pee it cleans the toilet.

Day 5 of Homeschooling: One of these little monsters called in a bomb threat.

I'm so excited --- it's time to take out the garbage. What should I wear?

I hope the weather is good tomorrow for my trip to Puerto Backyarda. I'm getting tired of Los Livingroom.

Classified Ad: Single man with toilet paper seeks woman with hand sanitizer for good clean fun.

Day 6 of Homeschooling: My child just said "I hope I don't have the same teacher next year".... I'm offended.

Better 6 feet apart than 6 feet under


----------



## Molly120213

Thank you for the laughs, Popi!


----------



## 31818

OUR CLEANING LADY JUST CALLED AND SAID SHE IS GOING TO BE WORKING FROM HOME!

SHE LEFT INSTRUCTIONS ON WHAT WE NEED TO DO.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818

20 YEARS AGO WE HAD

*JOHNNY CASH
*BOB HOPE
*STEVE JOBS

TODAY WE HAVE

*NO CASH
*NO HOPE
*NO JOBS

PLEASE.................

DO NOT LET KEVIN BACON DIE!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

OMG Popi!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Another good YouTube


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Another good YouTube


WINNER WINNER, CHICKEN DINNER!
@ShamaMama and all you fabulous on-line teachers, you have to check this out!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818

*CRITICAL ADVISORY*

8PM is now the

OFFICIAL time to

remove your day

pajamas and to

put your night

pajamas on!!!!!


----------



## krandall

Ricky Ricardo said:


> The attached video pretty much describes me as I enter enter the 4th week of self isolation :frusty:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


What a riot! I haven't taken to talking to melons, but I've got dogs. Wait. I talk to them all the time. Is that wrong? LOL!


----------



## krandall

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I was in a long line at 7:45 am today at the grocery store that opened at 8 for seniors only. A young man came from the parking lot and tried to cut in at the front of the line, but an old lady beat him back into the parking lot with her cane.
> 
> He returned and tried to cut in again but an old man punched him in the gut, then kicked him to the ground and rolled him away.
> 
> As he approached the line for the 3rd time he said, "If you don't let me unlock the door, you'll never get in there."


LOL!


----------



## Mikki

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I was going to post this in the Time for a Break thread but it feels like it makes a good pairing with the video you linked


This was good ... *I WANNA KNOW WHAT DAY IT IS *... a problem I'm having.

LOVING THIS THREAD!!!

KEEP GOING ...

RICKY'S POPI .... LOL!!!


----------



## 31818

krandall said:


> What a riot! I haven't taken to talking to melons, but I've got dogs. Wait. I talk to them all the time. Is that wrong? LOL!


This morning I saw a neighbor talking to her cat. It was obvious she thought her cat understood her. I came into my house, and told Ricky..... we laughed a lot.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818

A blonde teenager, wanting to earn some extra money after she had been laid off at McD's during the virus shutdown, decided to hire herself out as a "handy-woman"

She started canvassing a nearby well-to-do neighborhood wearing her mask. She went to the front door of the first house, and asked the owner if he had any odd jobs for her to do.

"Well, I guess I could use somebody to paint my porch," he said, "How much will you charge me?"

Delighted, the girl quickly responded, "How about $50?"

The man agreed and told her that the paint brushes and everything she would need was in the garage.

The man's wife, hearing the conversation said to her husband, "Does she realize that our porch goes ALL the way around the house?"

He responded, "That's a bit cynical, isn't it?"

The wife replied, "You're right. I guess I'm starting to believe all those dumb blonde jokes we've been getting by email lately."

Later that day, the blonde teenager came to the door to collect her money.
"You're finished already?" the startled husband asked.

"Yes, she replied, and I even had paint left over, so I gave it two coats." 

Impressed, the man reached into his pocket for the $50.00 and handed it to her along with a $10.00 tip.

“And, by the way," the teenager added, "it's not a Porch, it's a Lexus."


----------



## 31818

*If you get a link called "free p0rn" don't opin it.
*
It's a virus wich deactivates your spelchek and fugs up you riting.

I receibed it but lukily I don't wach p0rn so I dint opin it.

Plees warm you're frends

Wanks


----------



## 31818

I GOTTA WASH MY HANDS

Rock on with the Beatles!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

That's a good one Popi! Keep em comin!


----------



## 31818

I wish this was a joke, but it's not, it's a slice of life at our house.

One of our neighbors felt sorry for us when she saw the deplorable items we were wearing for makeshift masks. She emailed me and said. "I'll sew up four proper masks for you and let you know when I'm finished." 

This morning I received the email, said they were finished and she would leave them in a basket for us outside her front door. The excitement at our house was palpable - real, honest to goodness, official face masks. And then this!

Momi: I'm so excited but I need to wash my hair and put on some makeup first before we go!

Me: That's nuts, we are going to drive four blocks to her front porch and pick them up, we won't even see her.

Momi: Put on something nice and shave, it has been two days now.

Me: This is ridiculous! It is raining outside, we're going to take the car, and I'll be the only one to get out and pick up the masks from her front porch...................Hey! I think I'll put on that new shirt you gave me for my birthday! Let me shave first.

Yep, we now have four proper, beautiful face masks and since we are dressed up we have invited the Melon family over for drinks - Water, Musk, and their kids, Cantaloupe and Honeydew.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818

My Self-Isolation Quarantine Diary -
Day 1 – I Can Do This!! Got enough food and wine to last a month!
Day 2 – Opening my 8th bottle of Wine. I fear wine supplies might not last!
Day 3 – Strawberries: Some have 210 seeds, some have 235 seeds. Who Knew??
Day 4 – I found my diary. It was in the wine cooler
Day 5 – Today, I tried to make Hand Sanitizer. It came out as Jello Shots!!
Day 6 – I put a tutu on my dog and I wore a princess crown. We had a tea party.
Day 7 – Laughing way too much at my own jokes!!
Day 8 – I had to eat the whole bag of potato chips because I needed the clippy thing to hold my hair in place
Day 9 – I put liquor bottles in every room. Tonight, I’m getting all dressed up and going Bar hopping.
Day 10 – Struck up a conversation with a Spider today. Seems nice. He’s a Web Designer.
Day 11 – Isolation is hard. I swear my fridge just said, “What the hell do you want now?”
Day 12 – I realized why dogs get so excited about something moving outside, going for walks or car rides. I think I just barked at a squirrel.
Day 13 – I got the electric bill, the gas bill, and the water bill in the mail today. Somebody knows I'm still alive!
Day 14 – Watched the birds fight over a worm. The Cardinals lead the Blue Jays 3–1.
Day 15 – Anybody else feel like they’ve cooked dinner about 395 times this month?
Day 16 - I made a mask for myself today. It's a paper bag I put over my head with two eye holes.
Day 17 - My quarantine is over! I am celebrating being one day sober. I'm going to stay inside. I have decided I like living in a dump.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Thanks for the daily chuckles Popi!


----------



## 31818




----------



## 31818

HAPPY ______DAY! I have absolutely no idea what day this is! Oh wait, it's raining outside, HAPPY RAINYDAY. It's been raining here constantly for the last three days, day and night. Highly unusual! I'm not complaining, we desperately need the rain. Yippee! I just got a pop-up reminder from Ricky's groomer that we have an appointment today, so that means it is either Tuesday or Friday. If it's Tuesday, i need to put the trash out first thing before Waste Management arrives. If it's Friday, it's my daughter's birthday. Either way, I am about to get myself in BIG trouble.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Mikki

Popi ... Great Jokes! I've been sharing. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

That poor kitty!


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete said:


> That poor kitty!


Yeah, I know, I don't think it is funny but more of a curiosity. I worry about whether that kind of a shave is really good for a cat's health.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Yeah, I know, I don't think it is funny but more of a curiosity. I worry about whether that kind of a shave is really good for a cat's health.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Oh - I wonder. I wasn't thinking about it that way. I was thinking it was probably embarrassed. :surprise:


----------



## Mikki

Jackie from Concrete said:


> That poor kitty!


This is probably what they call PhotoShopped. It's creative digital photography.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Mikki said:


> This is probably what they called PhotoShopped. It creative digital photography.


And here I thought someone was a creative barber!


----------



## 31818

This is a fun story. Incredible if true!

https://digbysblog.net/


----------



## ShamaMama

Ricky Ricardo said:


> This is a fun story. Incredible if true!
> 
> https://digbysblog.net/


You must be referring to the post called "Friday Night Soother." At first, I thought you were referring to the current post at that link which is not a fun story. I thought maybe you'd meant to post this in the COVID-19 thread ...


----------



## ShamaMama

Ricky Ricardo said:


> This morning I saw a neighbor talking to her cat. It was obvious she thought her cat understood her. I came into my house, and told Ricky..... we laughed a lot.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I've been spending WAY too much time on school work lately, and now I really need to be reading my book for book club, which is meeting via video conference a week from today. I know I'll like the 500-page book ...

https://www.amazon.com/Splendid-Vile-Churchill-Family-Defiance-ebook/dp/B07TRVW6VX

but I must get started. I told myself, "Oh, I can just take a peek in the online Havanese forum and see what's new ..." Then down the rabbit hole I went!

Thanks for all the jokes, Popi. I confess I skipped some of the longer posts.

This one was my favorite. Reminds me of one of my favorite Far Side cartoons ...


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

https://digbysblog.net/2020/04/friday-night-soother-58/

Is it this one? I think the links are going to the most current article posted


----------



## 31818

Well this was awkward!

During this self-imposed stay at home, I have my day wear - sweat pants and tee shirt. And then I have my night ware, flannel pajamas. It is cold here, I bet it gets down to the low 50's at night! Momi bought me my flannel pajamas a couple of years ago as a gift. They are white with red hearts on them. I figured she was either playing a joke on me, or she found a deal at the dollar store, or she is a hopeless romantic. I never asked her what the reason was because I was afraid of what her answer might be. I just wear them without complaint.

I have lost track of time, days and hours all blend together during this trying time. Life is just a blur. This morning I took Ricky out for his morning walkies. I walk Ricky a block to our nice mini-park to do his business. As we walked up to our small neighborhood park, I saw my friends Jimmy and Joe with their dog, Oliver, doing the same. Jimmy and Joe are a gay married couple who are very popular in our neighborhood. The looked up spotted me and started laughing. They yelled over to me, "Hey Popi, is this your coming out party!?" I looked down in horror, I was still wearing my pajama bottoms with the red hearts! I had forgotten to put on my day wear! ound:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818

On our walkies this morning (after running back to the house to put on my day wear) I saw this sign posted in a neighbors front yard.

COVID-19 Day 17

Yesterday I wore something 
from 5 years ago and it still fit!
So proud of myself.

It was a scarf!
But still........
Let's be positive here!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## ShamaMama

I have thought that gaining weight could be a serious problem throughout this time. DH made apple cider pork in the crockpot for Easter dinner. When we started eating, I asked, "Where are the potatoes?" (that we usually have on the side with this dish). He said he hadn't made any because we didn't need those extra calories! I guess I'm grateful ...


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

ShamaMama said:


> I have thought that gaining weight could be a serious problem throughout this time. DH made apple cider pork in the crockpot for Easter dinner. When we started eating, I asked, "Where are the potatoes?" (that we usually have on the side with this dish). He said he hadn't made any because we didn't need those extra calories! I guess I'm grateful ...


DD has never been home so much in her life, she has always been active and outside or at dance. The first week we were all home was rough. All of the snacks were gone by day 3. It was all of us, but DD in particular was struggling with boredom. In the middle of the night, she woke up from a nightmare and came in my room for the first time in years. Later she told me the nightmare was that she gained 50 pounds during the break from school. Can you tell she's 13? We decided as a family to come up with meal plans together and it's helping all of us. And DD is doing things she didn't have much time for, like turning a corner of the basement into a little art space, so the boredom-eating is fixing itself. I think in our family we might all gain a couple of pounds, but we're not going to worry about or focus on gaining OR losing weight, just on staying mentally healthy. My hope is we can focus on having fun, exercising to release endorphins (not specifically for weight management), and sticking to our meal plan (which includes some take out and an occasional dessert). A couple of pounds is a lot easier to resolve when all of this is over than lung damage from covid!


----------



## 31818

*More Tweets*

Wife: What are you guys playing?
Me: Hopscotch. 
Wife: But the kids are just hopping up and down while you're drinking scot-
Me: 
Wife: Got an extra glass?

My favorite memory from 2020 so far was probably waking up in the morning and sending my kids to school. That was pretty neat

Filled the kids Easter baskets with candy cigarettes and lawn darts because nothing matters anymore

9-year-old: Is today Monday?
Me: What do you think?
9-year-old: You don't know either, do you?

My toddler asked me to give her chicken nuggets some checkup. After giving all the nuggets a medical exam I realized my toddler was asking for ketchup.

Dear diary
It's been at least 3 minutes since my last snack I am not faring well

Me to my kids: you have to eat right and get good sleep if you want to stay healthy. 
Also me: *shouting at 5am* WHO THE HELL ATE MY BREAKFAST PRINGLES??

I was tired of my kids asking me to put the same 7 songs on for them 9,000 times a day, so I taught them how to do it themselves.
I am not a smart woman.

Great news I got a 100 on my son's geometry test.

I put shoes on this morning just to remember how they felt.

I don't think we would have made good pioneers.

NETFLIX: skip intro?
ME: you know what? let it play, i have nothing but time

Went out and started my car just so I could feel something again. 
(the seat warmer)

Here's a little song I wrote about this entire situation it's called "Everything Sucks" and a one and a two

Did we already have lunch?

I eat a pound cake like it's a sandwich

We've got this quarantine thing figured out. We're stretched thin, but we'll be ok as long as nothing else terrible happens.

Did you know?
A cowbird will sneak into another bird's nest, lay her egg, and leave it for the other bird to raise.
And I'll be darned if that isn't the best parenting hack I've ever heard.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Popi - you sure keep me laughing! By the way, I wonder if they still have candy cigarettes?! Haven't had one in eons!


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete said:


> By the way, I wonder if they still have candy cigarettes?! Haven't had one in eons!


Yes, they still make candy cigarettes, but they have filters on them now.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Mikki

*Some COVID Jokes. Maybe Popi can improve some of these. 
*

*You know*who buys up all the toilet paper? a** holes..

Why do they call it the novel coronavirus? It's a long story&#8230;.

Why didn't the sick guy get the joke? It flu over his head.

Why don't chefs find coronavirus jokes funny? They're in bad taste.

I'll tell you a coronavirus joke now, but you'll have to wait two weeks to see if you got it.

Nail salons, hair salons, waxing center and tanning places are closed. It's about to get ugly out there.*


----------



## 31818

Mikki said:


> *Some COVID Jokes. Maybe Popi can improve some of these.
> *
> 
> *You know*who buys up all the toilet paper? a** holes..
> *


*

Let me fix that for ya to get past the censors

"You know who buys up a shift load of toilet paper?................Burro holes.." :wink2:

Ricky's Popi*


----------



## Mikki

This was on my FB page and it made me Laugh.


----------



## Mikki

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Let me fix that for ya to get past the censors
> 
> "You know who buys up a shift load of toilet paper?................Burro holes.." :wink2:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I thought your story about your Red Heart PJs was pretty funny. But...so typical of something a man would do.


----------



## 31818

Mikki said:


> I thought your story about your Red Heart PJs was pretty funny. But...so typical of something a man would do.


I know I should keep my mouth shut when I am tempted to talk about the typical somethings women would do! :nono::closed_2::tape:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818

Ricky Ricardo said:


> On our walkies this morning (after running back to the house to put on my day wear) I saw this sign posted in a neighbors front yard.
> 
> COVID-19 Day 17
> 
> Yesterday I wore something
> from 5 years ago and it still fit!
> So proud of myself.
> 
> It was a scarf!
> But still........
> Let's be positive here!
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Same neighbor, new sign

COVID-19 Day 27

Common sense is like deodorant......
People who need it most
Never use it
Wear your mask

Ricky's Popi


----------



## mudpuppymama

My neighbor’s son is turning 21 and she feels bad about not giving a party. So she asked all the neighbors to make a sign to put in her yard. Here is my sign which is held together by 40 year old Elmers glue (hope it lasts until the birthday).


----------



## Mikki

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I know I should keep my mouth shut when I am tempted to talk about the typical somethings women would do! :nono::closed_2::tape:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Like women who put on Lip Stick before before putting on their Mask to go grocery shopping.

Or, telling your husband whose so sick and says, _I'm going to the Emergency Room_. Wait! you need to put on a nicer shirt. Husband in an irritated voice says, _I'm not getting dressed up to go to the Emergency Room. _>

Are you talking about those kind of Women Things? :x


----------



## 31818

Mikki said:


> Are you talking about those kind of Women Things?


 :nono: :closed_2: :tape:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818

There are three grandmas who briskly power walk at 8 AM in a perfect, six-foot distanced triangle like a formation of WWII bombers, and they are this neighborhood's first line of defense.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818

It is a slow day in Podunk, USA, and streets are deserted. Times are tough, everybody is in debt and living on credit.

A tourist visiting the area drives through town, stops at the motel and lays a $100 bill on the desk, saying he wants to inspect the rooms upstairs before committing to stay.

As soon as he walks upstairs, the desk clerk grabs the bill and runs next door to pay his debt to the butcher.
The butcher takes the bill and runs down the road to pay his debt to the farmer.
The farmer takes the $100 and heads off to pay his bill to the Co-op.
The guy at the Co-op takes the $100 and runs to pay his debt to the local prostitute who has had to offer her services on credit.
The hooker runs to the motel and pays off her room bill to the clerk.
The desk clerk places the $100 bill back on the counter so the traveler won't suspect anything.
At that moment the traveler comes down the stairs, states the rooms are not satisfactory, and picks up his bill and leaves.

No one produced anything. No one earned anything. However, the whole town is now out of debt and looking to the future with more optimism.

AND THAT LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, IS HOW A STIMULUS PACKAGE WORKS.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818




----------



## Heather's

Even the bushes are wearing face masks in our town.&#128522;


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Oh my I love this thread! Please don't stop!


----------



## 31818

LOL ound:

Nicole Wallace (MSNBC talking head)

"If Trump were your wacky half friend from college you’d find a way for a ZOOM intervention and involve his relatives because you’d worry that by the time the pandemic is over he’d be posting videos of himself drinking out of the dog’s water bowl. Guy is bananas."

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818

You know you have cabin fever when you and your wife fight over who gets to take out the garbage.........and then the dog starts dragging it out!

Ricky Ricardo


----------



## 31818

SUCCESS: 
At age 4 success is . . . . Not piddling in your pants.
At age 12 success is . . . Having friends.
At age 17 success is . . Having a driver's license.
At age 35 success is . . . . Having money.
At age 50 success is . . . Having money.
At age 75 success is . .. . Having a driver’s license.
At age 77 success is . ... . Having friends.
At age 80 success is . . .. Not piddling in your pants.


----------



## mudpuppymama

TP alternative?


----------



## mudpuppymama

Is your dog giving you the emotional support you need at this stressful time?


----------



## mudpuppymama

Is this true?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ok - my turn. I saw this video on TV this morning and thought it was pretty cute!

https://www.wvlt.tv/content/news/Ma...al-with-TikTok-quarantine-song-569815591.html


----------



## mudpuppymama

I wonder when we can go to restaurants again...


----------



## mudpuppymama

Finally!!!


----------



## mudpuppymama

Social distancing rule


----------



## mudpuppymama

Fact...


----------



## Heather's

Funny that you should mention that!


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## Mikki

@mudpuppy ... enjoying your funny posts.


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

Mikki said:


> @mudpuppy ... enjoying your funny posts.


Mikki glad you are enjoying them. I think we all need some comic relief right now!


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Love this thread! I always check this one first! Thanks for all the guffaws and smiles!


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## 31818

mudpuppymama said:


> Anyone else have this problem?


YES! And my face looks the same way!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## 31818

I LOVE Spam! It's not good for you in large quantities, but I LOVE Spam. I'm happy they are going to make a second batch. We have a restaurant chain here called, Hawaiian Ono BBQ. One of their specialties is Spam Musubi, which is very popular in Hawaii (sticky rice with Spam wrapped in seaweed mothered with Wasabi and Soy Sauce). I had a take out order last weekend in fact. I can't get enough of that stuff! :hungry: It is guaranteed to kill the C-19 virus too, I read that on the Internet so it must be true. (Ricky likes it too :hungry

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Bellabliss

My Havanese was on TV! lol I submitted a video of "Bella" playing with a balloon and the show: "Right This Minute" aired it two days ago. It's really cute if anyone is interested in watching it. The first clip is an Irish setter and then Bella is after that clip: http://www.rightthisminute.com/video/cute-dogs-love-their-home-workouts


----------



## 31818

Bellabliss said:


> My Havanese was on TV!


Totally awesome my bella Bella! My hat is off to you :yo: Can two play too?

besos mi amor
Ricky Ricardo


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Bellabliss said:


> My Havanese was on TV! lol I submitted a video of "Bella" playing with a balloon and the show: "Right This Minute" aired it two days ago. It's really cute if anyone is interested in watching it. The first clip is an Irish setter and then Bella is after that clip: Cute Dogs Love Their At-Home Workouts | RTM - RightThisMinute


Oh that's so cute! Love it!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I LOVE Spam! It's not good for you in large quantities, but I LOVE Spam. I'm happy they are going to make a second batch. We have a restaurant chain here called, Hawaiian Ono BBQ. One of their specialties is Spam Musubi, which is very popular in Hawaii (sticky rice with Spam wrapped in seaweed mothered with Wasabi and Soy Sauce). I had a take out order last weekend in fact. I can't get enough of that stuff! :hungry: It is guaranteed to kill the C-19 virus too, I read that on the Internet so it must be true. (Ricky likes it too :hungry
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I'm another Spam lover - not in copious quantities but I like it fried for breakfast. Slice it relatively thin and fry till crispy. Yum! I've actually made BLT's but substituted crisp fried Spam for the bacon. I did this when we were camping once and didn't have bacon. It was quite good!


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

Please help me decide...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

Hope I am not overdoing the posts but I get a big kick out of them and hope you do too.


----------



## 31818

mudpuppymama said:


> Hope I am not overdoing the posts but I get a big kick out of them and hope you do too.


Keep it going!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## mudpuppymama

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Keep it going!
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Thanks Ricky's Popi! Glad you are enjoying them. There are some very creative people out there. However, I am only good at cut and paste!


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## Mikki

Advice from Pluto...
Pluto heard there's a crisis for the two legged, shares advice from the four legged.

I had laughing tears streaming down my face.


----------



## Mikki

@mudpuppy @ricky'Poppi ... Loving all these funny, funny jokes. I'm sharing these on FB and others are getting a good Laugh. Thanks!!!


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

mudpuppymama said:


> Hope I am not overdoing the posts but I get a big kick out of them and hope you do too.


No - don't even worry about it! We all need some humor in our lives at this time!


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## 31818

Very Shagadelic baby, YEAAAAAAAAH! :Austin Powers

Shagadelic

Ricky's Popi


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## 31818




----------



## 31818




----------



## 31818




----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

Did you know that there is not one canary on Canary
Island ...and on the Virgin Islands same thing ---not
one canary either.


----------



## 31818

When you"'re dead you don't know you are dead, the
pain is only felt by others. The same thing happens
when you are stupid and believe the so-called president.


----------



## 31818

If you're paying $3.00 for a bottle of smart water during this pandemic,
it's not working.


----------



## 31818

If you're eyes hurt after drinking a cup of coffee
you must take out the spoon.


----------



## 31818

I bought a new pair of shoes with memory foam
insoles. No more forgetting why I walked into the kitchen.


----------



## 31818

Sometimes Momi wakes up grumpy, other times, she lets Popi sleep.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818




----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Oh man - loved the one about the "banana" face mask! You guys keep them coming. Were do you two find all these?! A truly enjoyable thread!


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## 31818

I am sending the Dunkin Donuts one ound: to my good friend in San Francisco who is retired LEO.

DOG, there are some really funny ones in this thread! I think we should put together a book after this virus thing is over and donate the proceeds to Havanese Rescue.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## Heather's




----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Oh man - loved the one about the "banana" face mask! You guys keep them coming. Were do you two find all these?! A truly enjoyable thread!


I am really getting a kick out of these. They say laughter is good medicine. Most of my posts came from other groups I belong to or my sister. My sister seems to like the ones where the husbands are the brunt of the joke...wonder what that's about...!


----------



## 31818

mudpuppymama said:


> My sister seems to like the ones where the husbands are the brunt of the joke...wonder what that's about...!


WISDOM!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## Heather's

Maybe not so funny...


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Yeah, if there was a good way to hoard gas, I have a feeling my morals would be out the window. I’d be all over that!


----------



## 31818

Heather's said:


> Maybe not so funny...
> View attachment 163472


Oh my DOG, Heather, but that is brutal! But sometimes it is best to use dark humor for some people to get the message. I LOVE this cartoon and I know exactly the place where I'm going to re-post it! >

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Yeah, if there was a good way to hoard gas, I have a feeling my morals would be out the window. I'd be all over that!


 I admit it, I hoard electricity. It is a very bright warm sunny day in SoCal. My rooftop solar panels are hoarding all that unlimited sunshine to power my all electric car, happily charging in the garage right now. My vehicle is generally always full with free fuel. It costs us nothing to cook on our electric range, nothing to cool the house with A.C., nothing to watch TV and power computers, and nothing to run the LED lights at night.

Consider hoarding some of that free sunshine, you will like it.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Oh my DOG, Heather, but that is brutal! But sometimes it is best to use dark humor for some people to get the message. I LOVE this cartoon and I know exactly the place where I'm going to re-post it! >
> 
> Ricky's Popi


It is is brutal, but so true.


----------



## Heather's




----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## Molly120213

This guy, Randy Rainbow, has some funny videos.


----------



## 31818

@Heather's "OOM" is a variation of the vanity license plate on my (electric) car. 

Ricky's Popi


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## 31818

I saw a guy drink a Corona beer through his cloth face mask! :surprise:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## Heather's




----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## 31818

This should clear things up!


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

Come and get it!


----------



## Heather's




----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

Breaking news...


----------



## 31818

In today’s episode of "Quarantining At Home," my youngest plays “Mommy,” she brought her baby doll into the kitchen, sat her at the table & walked to the sink to get a glass water while yelling, “Stop goofing around and EAT your DINNER or you’re going STRAIGHT to BED!!”


----------



## mudpuppymama

Finally back in business.


----------



## 31818




----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## 31818

Social distancing at the local Mexican restaurant.


----------



## 31818

Popi's Quarantine Diary: Woke this morning to day 60 of my stay at home quarantine, 90 days since my last haircut, my shaver is broken, and lost my toenail clippers. This is going to be a good day!


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## 31818

Seriously, there is local guy who bought FOUR BOXES of the industrial size TP last month. He is on the Internet trying to give THREE BOXES away free. He has been checked out and he is legitimate!.....................Sometimes I think I would rather belong to the Canine species than **** sapiens!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## mudpuppymama

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Seriously, there is local guy who bought FOUR BOXES of the industrial size TP last month. He is on the Internet trying to give THREE BOXES away free. He has been checked out and he is legitimate!.....................Sometimes I think I would rather belong to the Canine species than **** sapiens!
> 
> Ricky's Popi


When this whole thing started we were almost out. I actually bought a box of the industrial stuff which was fairly hard to find also. I do not plan on selling it on the internet! I will put it to good use.


----------



## 31818




----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818




----------



## mudpuppymama

I dreamed a dream...corona version


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Mama - that was really good! Wow, that kid can sing! The song was a hoot too!


----------



## mudpuppymama

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Mama - that was really good! Wow, that kid can sing! The song was a hoot too!


One thing about the corona virus...it has really spurred some creativity in people!!! And you have to give people credit for maintaining their sense of humor.


----------



## 31818

WHEN DOGS ARE PUT IN CHARGE OF HOME SCHOOLING.


----------



## 31818

THIS MONSTER IN THE BATHROOM ATE ALL MY TOILET PAPER!


----------



## Heather's




----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

YOU KNOW IT'S BEEN A WHILE SINCE YOU'VE TAKEN THE CAR OUT WHEN.......


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818




----------



## Heather's

Very funny! I saw this on Facebook yesterday and thought about posting it, but then I thought maybe not. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

Heather's said:


> Very funny! I saw this on Facebook yesterday and thought about posting it, but then I thought maybe not. &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


No guts, no glory! :wink2::smile2::grin2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's

Your much braver! :grin2:


----------



## 31818

Heather's said:


> Your much braver! :grin2:


You should see the one's I wasn't brave enough to post! :surprise: Pretty funny but inappropriate for innocent Havadoggies on this forum! :nono:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's




----------



## Heather's




----------



## Mikki

mudpuppymama said:


> ...


When you've run out of disinfectant. :grin2:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> You should see the one's I wasn't brave enough to post! :surprise: Pretty funny but inappropriate for innocent Havadoggies on this forum! :nono:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Are you sure? I think we're mostly bored adults here!


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

*FAMILY LOCKDOWN BOOGIE*


----------



## Molly120213

Cute video about Gov. Cuomo and our New York counties.


----------



## mudpuppymama

Do Re Mi Covid Style


----------



## Wulfin

This would be me....


----------



## 31818

Wulfin said:


> This would be me....


Well. at least you have your priorities straight! :thumb:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

The first known picture of @Heather's. We can now call her the "cat's meow"!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's

There's no place like home! 🤣


----------



## mudpuppymama

I want to know what day it is...


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

*MARRIED LIFE WHILE QUARANTINED*

This morning my wife woke me with those 3 little words everyone loves to hear:

"Where's the plunger?"
*************************

Husband: *rearranging our throw pillows*

Wife: [from upstairs] That's not how they go.
*************************

Marriage is an equal partnership where my wife always asks for my opinion before disregarding it and doing it her way.
*************************

I just got my wife a giant ice coffee from my trip to the outside world so don't tell me I don't know a thing or two about foreplay.
*************************

Unsolicited marriage advice:

Ask them how they fold their towels before you say "yes".
************************

I treat my wife like a "customer" because she's always right.
*************************

Making a sandwich in the kitchen:

Wife - Please don't leave crumbs all over the countertop.

Me - OK.

(brushes crumbs on the floor)
************************

Everyone at Target is staring at the mask I made from my wife's A cup bra.
************************

Conversations that lead to divorce:

Me: The vacuum isn't working.

Husband: Well, Mother's Day is coming up...
************************

Me: What day is it?

Wife: Today.

Me: What day of the week?

Wife: That's as close as you're going to get.
***********************

What is something that in theory should be easier to accomplish with two people but in reality you would rather do alone than with your spouse?

I'll go first: assemble IKEA furniture
***********************

Marriage is 50% your wife being upset that you don't do enough chores and 50% of her yelling at you for doing them the wrong way.
**********************

I compliment my husband on his grays while he pretends he can't see mine and that, ladies and gentleman, is how marriage is done during quarantine.
**********************

My wife asked me what I wanted for dinner, I said "Surprise me."

She handed me a pan and a cook book, she sat on the couch and took a nap.
**********************

ME: *does anything*

WIFE: [from the other room] WHAT WAS THAT?


----------



## mudpuppymama

Billy Jean Parody


----------



## Heather's




----------



## mudpuppymama

I think this guy is hilarious!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

mudpuppymama said:


> I think this guy is hilarious!


Yes this guy is great! I've seen several videos that he has made. Loved them all! He should get an Oscar!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Yes this guy is great! I've seen several videos that he has made. Loved them all! He should get an Oscar!


Have you seen the Holderness puppy video? It's older and not coronavirus related but it's my kids' all time favorite from their channel. 





It's cute, but I don't think it beats the Husbands of Target.


----------



## mudpuppymama

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Have you seen the Holderness puppy video? It's older and not coronavirus related but it's my kids' all time favorite from their channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's cute, but I don't think it beats the Husbands of Target.


Glad you mentioned Husbands of Target. I just watched it. Hilarious! My husband always waits for me at Target so quite appropriate.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Have you seen the Holderness puppy video? It's older and not coronavirus related but it's my kids' all time favorite from their channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's cute, but I don't think it beats the Husbands of Target.


I haven't seen the puppy video. So cute! Thanks for posting it. Now I'm going to have to go look for the Target video. This guy is so good with is videos!


----------



## 31818

*DISINFECTING YOUR HOUSE IN OE EASY STEP*


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818




----------



## 31818

*PLUTO IS BaaaaaaaaaAAAAACK*


----------



## Mikki

OMG!! all these videos are hilarious!!! I LOL!!! all through Pluto. Whoever is doing this is very funny!!! Also, loved the Cuomo and Boogie. Still working myself thought the funnies. Thanks for posting. I NEEDED THAT.


----------



## Heather's




----------



## mudpuppymama

Holding out for a haircut...


----------



## 31818

*IF THE TITANIC WERE LIKE THE CORONAVIRUS*


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I went by a local business yesterday, and they have one of those signs that they can display message on using those magnetic letters. Well, yesterday their sign said, "If you see me talking to myself, I'm only having a parent-teacher conference". Gave me a chuckle!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

HEY!!! Where's my daily funny?? Of course I don't post that many but I sure like to read them!


----------



## mudpuppymama

Jackie from Concrete said:


> HEY!!! Where's my daily funny?? Of course I don't post that many but I sure like to read them!


Running out of material but here is a tribute to nurses from Pluto!


----------



## Heather's




----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

@Heather's Where did you find my toupe? :surprise:


----------



## Heather's

Ricky Ricardo said:


> @Heather's Where did you find my toupe? :surprise:


Now that is pretty funny Popi! :grin2:


----------



## 31818

*The Baked Potato Song*

baked potato song
ound:


----------



## Heather's

View attachment 163846


----------



## 31818

A little known fact....

The first testicular guard "Cup" was used in Hockey in 1874,
and the first helmet was used in 1974.

It took 100 years for men to realize that the brain is also important.


----------



## Mikki

These make me LOL! Thanks for Posting....


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

This was on our local news a few days ago. It's not "ha ha" funny but it's cute!


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete said:


> This was on our local news a few days ago. It's not "ha ha" funny but it's cute!


Thanks for sharing Jackie :thumb: Inspirational. I'm going to stop feeling so sorry for myself!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's

Oh...that just breaks my heart. She has such a positive outlook and a gift of happiness to others. Life is so very fragile.


----------



## 31818




----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

I chickened out, I took this one down.


----------



## Heather's




----------



## mudpuppymama

Hitler reacts to reopening.


----------



## gsweenie

Thats funny!:smile2:


----------



## 31818

*Deputy Director of Who?*


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

*DESPERATE FOR A MASK*

*When you can't find your mask and you are desperate..................you can always check your wife's underwear drawer and improvise*


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## 31818




----------



## 31818




----------



## 31818

*SYMPTOMS OF BIRD FLU*

The Center for Disease Control has released a list of
symptoms of bird flu. If you experience any of the
following, please seek medical treatment immediately:

1. High fever
2. Congestion
3. Nausea
4. Fatigue
5. Aching in the joints
6. An irresistible urge to crap on someone's windshield.


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

*THE COVID LOTTERY*

View attachment 163926


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

That "Before and After Adoption" really kind of tugs at the old heartstrings!


----------



## Heather's




----------



## Heather's




----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## 31818

Good jokes


----------



## 31818

NEVER CHOKE IN A RESTAURANT IN THE SOUTH

Two hillbillies walk into a restaurant. While having a bite to eat, they 
talk about their moonshine operation.

Suddenly, a woman at a nearby table, who is eating a sandwich, begins 
to cough. After a minute or so, it becomes apparent that she is in real 
distress. one of the hillbillies look at her and says, 'Kin ya swallar?'

The woman shakes her head no. Then he asks "Kin ya breathe?' 
The woman begins to turn blue and shakes her head no.

The hillbilly walks over to the woman, lifts up her dress, yanks down 
her drawers and quickly gives her right butt cheek a lick with his tongue. 

The woman is so shocked that she has a violent spasm and the obstruction 
flies out of her mouth. As she begins to breathe again, the hillbilly walks slowly 
back to his table. 

His partner says, "Ya know, I'd heerd of that there "Hind Lick Maneuver" but 
I ain't niver seed nobbody do it!'


----------



## Heather's




----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Oh man, you guys! These are hilarious! I especially liked yours Popi! Guess that shows where my mind goes!


----------



## Heather's




----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## Heather's




----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

True story of my life: My so called "office" looks like a tornado hit it. The desk is heaped with papers and stuff that I mean to do something with. I just haven't found the time yet (I'm retired). Spent the morning doing my least favorite household chore which is dusting. I've discovered that having the entire surface of my desk covered with papers, odds and ends, and assorted stuff that it really saves time on dusting! No visible desk surface - no dust! :whoo:


----------



## 31818

*DOG RUN*


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

*BLONDE WINS EVERY TIME*

Blonde wins

A blonde goes into a coffee shop and notices there's a "peel and win" sticker on her coffee cup. So she peels it off and starts screaming, "I've won a motorhome! The waitress says, "That's impossible. The biggest prize is a free Lunch." But the blonde keeps on screaming "I've won a motorhome!" Finally, the manager comes over and says, "Ma'am, I'm sorry you're mistaken. You couldn't have possibly won a motorhome because we didn't have that as a prize. The blonde says, "No, it's not a mistake. I've won a motorhome!" And she hands the ticket to the manager and HE reads...

"WINABAGEL"


----------



## Heather's




----------



## mudpuppymama

Pluto has some words of wisdom for us two leggeds.


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## Heather's




----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## 31818

The plant in the picture is commonly known as "Dogwood."

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

*EXERCISING WHILE SHELTER IN PLACE*

Exercise to keep in shape

During these times where we stay at home, We need to exercise to stay in shape (yeah, I know round is a shape). Here is an exercise regime to get you back in shape.

Begin by standing on a comfortable surface, where you
have plenty of room at each side.

With a 5-lb potato bag in each hand, extend your arms straight out 
from your sides and hold them there as long as you can. Try to reach 
a full minute, and then relax.

Each day you'll find that you can hold this position
for just a bit longer. After a couple of weeks, move up to a 10-lb potato bags.

Then try 50-lb potato bags and then eventually try to get to where you 
can lift a 100-lb potato bag in each hand and hold your arms straight for 
more than a full minute.

After you feel confident at that level, put a potato in each bag.


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

timorbea said:


> Hi everyone! This is Heather. DH created an account because I've been locked out for three days. Has anyone else had this problem? When I try to create a new password I get the message my email is wrong. If I am able pass the email problem the temporary password they give me to change my password takes me back to the email form. I tried contacting the administrators, but maybe they don't receive the emails. This is my first of two posts.&#128522;


Oh no! I hope it's fixed soon. I haven't had a problem on this site, but I've been having a similar problem with fields on a few other sites. It doesn't recognize my email address, even though it's saved in keychain and our family password manager. Or it tries to have me make a new account, or create a new password, but then there isn't a way to complete the action. They are completely unrelated sites. I told my husband I think it's some kind of common utility web developers are using that needs an update or something. He rolled his eyes.


----------



## Hav Dad

Hi Eva...you saw my post. I just deleted it because it sounded confusing even to me.😊 I've tried for two days to create a new password. My password has disappeared a few times in the past, but I have always been able to create a new one. Once your locked out there is no way to contact the administrators or anyone on the forum. I wonder how many finally just give up. At least now I can send a message to the administrators and maybe they can resolve the issue. I hope this will count as a second post. If the problem can't be fixed Heather will now be Tim. 🤣


----------



## Molly120213

timorbea said:


> I hope this will count as a second post.


You have to start two threads in the Introduce Yourself section first before you can make your own posts in the other areas of the forum.


----------



## Heather's

YAY!!! Maybe the administrators got my message from DH account. My email was finally accepted. Just got the temporary password and form to create a new password. Guess I'm back to being Heather. 😊


----------



## 31818

*2 GUYS SHOPPING*

Two guys, one old timer and one young fella, are pushing their shopping carts 
around Wal-Mart when they collide.

The old timer says to the young guy, "Sorry about that. I'm looking for my wife, 
and I guess I wasn't paying attention to where I was going."

The young guy says, "That's OK. It's a coincidence. I'm looking for my wife, too. 
I can't find her and I'm getting a little desperate."

The old timer says, "Well, maybe we can help each other. What does your wife look like?"

The young guy says, "Well, she's tall, with blonde hair, big blue eyes, 
and a great body, she's wearing tight white shorts with a halter top and no bra.

What does your wife look like?"

The old timer says, "Doesn't matter -- let's look for yours first!"


----------



## 31818

*WHITE HOLES IN SPACE*

Here is a video made by my neighbor. Colin and his dog Toby are good amigos of Ricky and me. Toby (a rescue mix) is just a bit bigger than Ricky and they love to play together. Colin is a huge dog lover and good guy. He is English, thus the accent. Momi, being hearing impaired, cannot understand a word he says. I have no idea how he did this trick, but his hobby is comedy and magic. See if you can figure it out!






Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Popi - I'm sure there must be something done using a photo software or something!?? Am I right? Do you know how he does it? Or maybe it's some sort of illusion? I love watching magic but it drives me nuts not knowing how it's done!


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Popi - I'm sure there must be something done using a photo software or something!?? Am I right? Do you know how he does it? Or maybe it's some sort of illusion? I love watching magic but it drives me nuts not knowing how it's done!


No, I don't know how he does it. I did figure out one clue. I have been inside his home and he doesn't have anything like that library of books you see. In fact, if you look closely, you can tell that the background of books is superimposed behind him (look at the border where his head is over the books, it is fuzzy).

As far as how a trick is done, check the next video where he exposes how one common trick is done.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818

*ENDLESS STRING MAGIC TRICK*





BTW, that really is the inside of his dining room.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> YouTube
> BTW, that really is the inside of his dining room.


Ohhhhhhhhh - that's how they do it


----------



## Mikki

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Popi - I'm sure there must be something done using a photo software or something!?? Am I right? Do you know how he does it? Or maybe it's some sort of illusion? I love watching magic but it drives me nuts not knowing how it's done!


There are holes in the the blackboard that opens and closes. As he turns it around he closes it or opens it. Or as he moves the hole from one side to the other side he's closing one hole and opening another. It's called Magic Tricks. :laugh2:


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

*The Doctor and the Lawyer.*

A doctor and a lawyer were talking at a party while social distancing and wearing masks.

Their conversation was constantly interrupted by people 
asking about the Covid virus and asking the doctor for free medical advice.

After an hour of this, the exasperated doctor asked the lawyer, "What do 
you do to stop people from asking you for legal advice when you're out of 
the office?"

"I give it to them," replied the lawyer, "and then I send them a bill."

The doctor was shocked, but agreed to give it a try.

The next day, still feeling slightly guilty, the doctor prepared the bills.

When he went to place them in his mailbox, he found a bill from the lawyer.


----------



## Heather's




----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

Heather's said:


> View attachment 164364


Glitter is a hoax! :wink2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818

*ANTI-MASKERS IN WW2*


----------



## 31818

*BEARS*

Now for some good news! There are two videos in this link, be sure and watch them both!

Bears :grin2:


----------



## Heather's

I'm not able to view the video?


----------



## 31818

Heather's said:


> I'm not able to view the video?


I just tried the link "Bears" and it works for me.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

The glitter comment reminded me of this video, which is one of our family's favorites






Which led me to this video. At some point in middle school I saw a video like this and it really clicked for me, but whenever I brought it up, no one had any idea what I was talking about!






They're both from one of my husband's favorite channels.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I just tried the link "Bears" and it works for me.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I was only able to watch the bear with it's poor head stuck in the jar. So glad it had a happy ending!


----------



## 31818

*AVOID MEN!*


----------



## 31818

*WISE DOCTOR*


----------



## 31818

*EARTHQUAKE DETECTOR*

View attachment 164612


----------



## Heather's

I can't see your attachment Popi? 🤔


----------



## 31818

Heather's said:


> I can't see your attachment Popi? &#129300;


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

*WAITING, WAITING, WAITING*


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

*HAZARDS AT WORK*


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

*I'M SICK AND TIRED AND NOT GOING TO TAKE IT ANYMORE!*


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Oh my gosh Heather! That rings so true with me! Although our UPS guy hasn't knocked on our door yet! Between Amazon, Costco, Walmart and curb side delivery at our little grocery store I'm pretty well set!


----------



## Heather's




----------



## JaJa

OMG! 😂 I don’t even remember how I got to this page Ricky. It reminds me of going to Costco. My husband has to take me with him as I’m 60 and he’s still 54😉 Yes, this is an average Saturday night these days.


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

*SIGN OF THE TIMES*


----------



## Heather's




----------



## JaJa

*I guess the dog should have a mask*

H


----------



## 31818

*WHICH MUSEUM?*


----------



## Heather's




----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

*IT'S THE THOUGHT THAT COUNTS*


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

*HOT OUT OF THE OVEN!*


----------



## 31818

*I PASSED THE TEST, I MUST BE A FREAKIN' GENIUS!*


----------



## topuall

My new Phone


----------



## JaJa

You’re too funny Ricky and I don’t doubt you’re a genius 😆


----------



## JaJa

Topuall (I love the name), your baby is adorable❣


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

No, the music I listened to in high school is NOT being played on the "oldies" station, it is being played on the "classics" station!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's

I'm not sure if I really know the difference between oldies and classics. 🤔


----------



## JaJa

I’m 60 so my music is on an 8-track filed in the archaic section😆


----------



## 31818

Heather's said:


> I'm not sure if I really know the difference between oldies and classics. &#129300;


Definition of 'classics" is like the definition of "antiques".......they have to be over 100 years old! :grin2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

*SAY WHAT?*

Medical Term/******* definition

Artery: The study of paintings
Bacteria: Back door to medical cafeteria
Barium: What doctors do when patients die
Benign: What you'll be after eight
Caesarean Section: A neighborhood in Rome
Cat Scan: Searching for kitty
Cauterize: Made eye contact with her
Colic: A sheep dog
Coma: A punctuation mark
Dilate: To live long
Enema: Not a friend
Fester: Quicker
Fibula: A small lie
Impotent: Distinguished
Labor Pain: Injury at work
Medical staff: Doctor's cane
Morbid: higher offer
Nitrates: Pay rates when working at night
Node: Knew it
Outpatient: Patient has fainted
Pelvis: 2nd cousin to Elvis
Post Operative: A letter carrier
Recovery Room: Upholstery center
Rectum: Nearly killed him
Secretion: Hiding something
Seizure: Roman Emperor
Tablet: Small table
Terminal illness: getting sick at the airport
Tumor: Two more than before
Urine: Opposite of 'you're out'.


----------



## JaJa

*I guess I'll just buy paint*

~


----------



## Milo's Mom

Love it!!!!


----------



## Heather's




----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

*ACHOO!*

IF YOU HAVE A BAD COUGH OR COLD, TAKE A LARGE DOSE OF LAXATIVES.
THEN YOU'LL BE AFRAID TO COUGH OR SNEEZE.


----------



## Heather's




----------



## Heather's




----------



## JaJa

*Surgery Monday, today I can start laughing!*

H


----------



## Heather's

Oh no...Wishing you a quick recovery. 🌷🌻🌷🌻


----------



## JaJa

Ty Heather, I’m doing well. The top of my stomach popped into the base of my esophagus so now it’s back where it belongs. My acid reflux is better already. Dogs are wonderful medicine❣


----------



## Heather's

Good to hear you won't have to have surgery! Dogs definitely are the best medicine. 🥰


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Sorry to hear you had to have surgery but glad all is well. The photo in your funny is FUNNY! Willow hate the bath.


----------



## Josabermo

I'm too young to remember this towel thing - I can't believe something like that existed!


----------



## JaJa

Thank you Jackie, fellow Washingtonian (sp?) I am feeling much better. All of our dogs hate baths also, I recruit my husband for those😋


----------



## JaJa

Oh goodness Josabermo those thing we’re disgusting. Especially in gas stations with outdoor bathrooms. They were never clean and using them would not leave you feeling even slightly clean🤢 When we traveled by car my mom always packed paper towels. Definitely no need for FOMO with that experience!-


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Josabermo said:


> I'm too young to remember this towel thing - I can't believe something like that existed!


I ran into them only rarely but even as a little kid I would not touch them. I have a vague memory of watching someone change the roll. It was in one of the small offices in the same business plaza as my parents' in the 80's. It was clean and dry and a laundry service brought towels for it, no idea how often. I remember it being fascinating because running into them at places like service stations, they were never white or dry, and this one was. I think they had maybe 4-5 employees, and it was an employee bathroom, so I have no idea why they even had it.


----------



## Heather's

I never liked using them. I always made sure to grab the towel at the very top. 😊


----------



## Heather's




----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

A good one Heather!


----------



## Heather's

Thought it was pretty cute! 🤣


----------



## JaJa

*Thank you Heather*

That's a good one! On Friday I was thinking about the funnies and missing the posts. Here's my contribution.


----------



## Faithb

Haha! I used to live next door to a cow farm and one day was unloading groceries from my car in the garage when I saw a large reddish brown thing streak past. Our lab started barking wildly. My first thought was wow, that is a very big deer so I went out to investigate. Lo and behold, it was one of my neighbors cows munching away in my flower bed. My dog and I had to chase the cow down the road back home to its owners.


----------



## Heather's




----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

That one got me Heather!


----------



## JaJa

Good story Faithb😄
So true Heather! Saturday we went run errands and somehow I had multiple dogs hairs on the inside of my mask.


----------



## Heather's

This is definitely Scout!


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818




----------



## JaJa

Good idea, I prefer whipped cream too😁
That sounds like horrible ice cream, I wonder if that flavor actually exists somewhere. I cooked up another batch of chicken liver, for the dogs, last night🤢


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818




----------



## 31818




----------



## 31818




----------



## Heather's




----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

So funny! Popi and Heather, and everyone - thanks for the chuckles!


----------



## Heather's




----------



## JaJa

Here here Heather! Clearly, it was only 10 years ago😆


----------



## pete/olive

Hello anyone,
My Olive is just past 2 years old and she chokes every time I give her a treat? it is like she is coaching? And has developed a really bad breath? I feed her a homemade food consisting of beef broccoli kale sea meal spinach pumpkin various fruits blackberries blueberries apple green beans flax seeds. I don't know why her breath smells so bad? her teeth and gums are perfect! Does anyone have an ides?


----------



## pete/olive

*Very Bad breath!*

Hello anyone,
My Olive is just past 2 years old and she chokes every time I give her a treat? it is like she is coaching? And has developed a really bad breath? I feed her homemade food consisting of beef broccoli kale sea meal spinach pumpkin various fruits blackberries blueberries apple green beans flax seeds. I don't know why her breath smells so bad? her teeth and gums are perfect! Does anyone have any ideas why?


----------



## Heather's

Hi Pete/Olive! You will probably get a lot of helpful information if you post this as a new topic. Maybe something like "bad breath' or "choking." You posted in the "Funnies" section so it might get missed. Both my dogs have had tooth fractures not visible above the gumline with an abscess. They didn't have a breath problem. Teeth and gums can look perfect, but it's possible to still have an abscess around the root of the tooth. Something to consider. I would have her checked by your vet. 😊


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818




----------



## Heather's




----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Heather - I can certainly relate to this Halloween funny! :smile2:


----------



## Heather's




----------



## JaJa

Here here Heather! Ed l’dol when he read it😆


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Speaking of the time change, in 2019 Washington state voted and passed that we were going to stay on daylight savings time as long as it was approved by Congress in Washington DC. Guess they just got too busy to do anything about it.


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Speaking of the time change, in 2019 Washington state voted and passed that we were going to stay on daylight savings time as long as it was approved by Congress in Washington DC. Guess they just got too busy to do anything about it.


Jackie, it is a bit more complicated than that. California voters approved daylight savings time on a year round basis in 2018 by 66%. Both Washington and Oregon approved similar legislation, but before it can be finalized, it must be approved by the U.S. House of Representatives. The House commonly approves this change with bipartisan support.

Here is where it gets tricky. In California the change must be approved by both the State Assembly and State Senate before sending it to Congress. The Assembly has approved it but the change is now buried in committee in the State Senate for two years. The problem is that a large group parents of school age children are lobbying against the change because children would be required to leave for school while it is still dark outside during the winter. They say it is a safety issue. However, Washington doesn't seem to have any significant problem in this regard, it is just a way of life there.

To further complicate things, Washington and Oregon are not going to send their proposals to the US Congress unless California joins in, They say (and rightly so) that if California is not on the same time zone as Washington and Oregon there will be a major and serious disruption of trade and commerce on the West Coast. So at this point everything is stuck in limbo because of a minority of California residents.

We could just leave everything in Pacific Standard time year round on the West Coast but then those of us in California would lose an hour of evening sunlight during the summer. That would have no chance of passing (although I would vote for that - we have a nice backyard patio with lighting)!

Nothing is ever easy.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Jackie, it is a bit more complicated than that. California voters approved daylight savings time on a year round basis in 2018 by 66%. Both Washington and Oregon approved similar legislation, but before it can be finalized, it must be approved by the U.S. House of Representatives. The House commonly approves this change with bipartisan support.
> 
> Here is where it gets tricky. In California the change must be approved by both the State Assembly and State Senate before sending it to Congress. The Assembly has approved it but the change is now buried in committee in the State Senate for two years. The problem is that a large group parents of school age children are lobbying against the change because children would be required to leave for school while it is still dark outside during the winter. They say it is a safety issue. However, Washington doesn't seem to have any significant problem in this regard, it is just a way of life there.
> 
> To further complicate things, Washington and Oregon are not going to send their proposals to the US Congress unless California joins in, They say (and rightly so) that if California is not on the same time zone as Washington and Oregon there will be a major and serious disruption of trade and commerce on the West Coast. So at this point everything is stuck in limbo because of a minority of California residents.
> 
> We could just leave everything in Pacific Standard time year round on the West Coast but then those of us in California would lose an hour of evening sunlight during the summer. That would have no chance of passing (although I would vote for that - we have a nice backyard patio with lighting)!
> 
> Nothing is ever easy.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


My kids already leave for school in the dark in the winter, in the ice and snow, too.

They passed a similar bill here in Utah. Part of it requires a certain number of western states to do the same before it goes into effect, but I don't remember how many. It must be more than 3 if Washington and Oregon both passed it.


----------



## Heather's




----------



## JaJa

Good info Popi, Ed and I both have family in California and would all like to have something consistent. Of course change either way becomes more complicated upon implementation.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Jackie, it is a bit more complicated than that. California voters approved daylight savings time on a year round basis in 2018 by 66%. Both Washington and Oregon approved similar legislation, but before it can be finalized, it must be approved by the U.S. House of Representatives. The House commonly approves this change with bipartisan support.
> 
> Here is where it gets tricky. In California the change must be approved by both the State Assembly and State Senate before sending it to Congress. The Assembly has approved it but the change is now buried in committee in the State Senate for two years. The problem is that a large group parents of school age children are lobbying against the change because children would be required to leave for school while it is still dark outside during the winter. They say it is a safety issue. However, Washington doesn't seem to have any significant problem in this regard, it is just a way of life there.
> 
> To further complicate things, Washington and Oregon are not going to send their proposals to the US Congress unless California joins in, They say (and rightly so) that if California is not on the same time zone as Washington and Oregon there will be a major and serious disruption of trade and commerce on the West Coast. So at this point everything is stuck in limbo because of a minority of California residents.
> 
> We could just leave everything in Pacific Standard time year round on the West Coast but then those of us in California would lose an hour of evening sunlight during the summer. That would have no chance of passing (although I would vote for that - we have a nice backyard patio with lighting)!
> 
> Nothing is ever easy.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Thanks for the clarification, Popi. Frankly, I would much prefer to stay on standard time. I would rather have my evenings become dark earlier and my mornings become light earlier in the summer. As it is now, in the summer I go to bed when there is almost 2 hours or daylight left and I am up way before the sun comes up. Daylight savings time is not a problem for me in the fall months with our shorter days. Can't you kick the rest of the Californians in the butt to go along with me???! :grin2:


----------



## 31818

*Lettuce Havanese*


----------



## JaJa

I’m glad you still have your sense of humor Popi😋


----------



## KristaS

Popi that’s so cute! I love it!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Love, love, love the lettuce dog! Some people are so clever but have way too much time on their hands! (Like most of us)


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818




----------



## krandall

LOL! I like that. That's my excuse too!


----------



## 31818

*Doctor's Advice*


----------



## krandall

Ricky Ricardo said:


> View attachment 166526


LOL!


----------



## Heather's




----------



## Heather's




----------



## JaJa

S


----------



## Heather's

😊 So true! Truffles definitely is a kisser with a wiggly but and happy tail. I was just noticing the other day her tail doesn't wag from side to side. It swirls in a circle! 🤣


----------



## JaJa

My cousin had a dog that did that, it looked like a little propeller😆


----------



## Tom King

copied and pasted:

Teacher: How old is your father?
Kid: He is 6 years.
Teacher: What? How is this possible?
Kid: He became father only when I was born.
Logic!!

Children Are Quick and Always Speak Their Minds
_______________________________
TEACHER: Joseph, go to the map and find North America .
JOSEPH: Here it is.
TEACHER: Correct. Now class, who discovered America ?
CLASS: Joseph.
_______________________________
TEACHER: Wale, why are you doing your math multiplication on the floor?
WALE: You told me to do it without using the tables.
_______________________________
TEACHER: Adigun , how do you spell 'crocodile?'
ADIGUN: K-R-O-K-O-D-I-A-L'
TEACHER: No, that's wrong
ADIGUN: Maybe it is wrong, but you asked me how I spell it. 
(I Love this child)
_______________________________
TEACHER: Rebecca , what is the chemical formula for water?
REBECCA : H I J K L M N O.
TEACHER: What are you talking about?
REBECCA: Yesterday you said it's H to O. 
_______________________________
TEACHER: Moses, name one important thing we have today that we didn't have ten years ago.
MOSES: Me!
_______________________________
TEACHER: Abraham, why do you always get so dirty? 
ABRAHAM: Well, I'm a lot closer to the ground than you are. 
_______________________________
TEACHER: George Washington not only chopped down his father's cherry tree, but also admitted it. Now, Peter , do you know why his father didn't punish him?
PETER: Because George still had the axe in his hand...... 
______________________________
TEACHER: Kehinde , your composition on 'My Dog' is exactly the same as your brother's.. Did you copy his?
KEHINDE : No sir, It's the same dog. 
(I want to adopt this kid!!!)


----------



## Tom King

missed one:

TEACHER: Femi, what do you call a person who keeps on talking when people are no longer interested?
FEMI: A teacher


----------



## 31818

*MORE THINGS KIDS DO*


----------



## 31818

*OH NUTS!*


----------



## Molly120213

Something to help us get through Thanksgiving this year!


----------



## JaJa

&#55357;&#56834;Well that would certainly help for people who have intolerable family members! We usually spend most of our time laughing and teasing each other followed by more laughter.


----------



## Heather's




----------



## JaJa

That’s perfect! I’m waiting for a Zoom meeting right now that begins in 3 minutes.


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

*STOP WINING*


----------



## JaJa

*I love this thread! This is from our future breeder*

H


----------



## 31818

*RESIST*


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

*TOFURKEY - substitute tofu for the turkey, recipe online*


----------



## Heather's




----------



## JaJa

I’m still deciding too Heather. Sweats or a bathrobe, hmmm what to wear what to wear?


----------



## 31818

*THANKSGIVING WITH WHOSE FAMILY?*


----------



## 31818

*STAY COVID SAFE DURING THE HOLIDAYS!*


----------



## JaJa

Wait a minute. Is that your underwear? 😂


----------



## 31818

JaJa said:


> Wait a minute. Is that your underwear? &#128514;


Me?! This is just some nincompoop I found on the Internet. And I would never own/wear fanny wrappers that ugly! (a reference to O.J. Simpson's incriminating shoes that he used as a defense)

Ricky's Popi


----------



## JaJa

I should have known, his skin is pasty white like mine. Ed will still be a nice toasty brown in the dead of winter.


----------



## Heather's




----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

JaJa said:


> Wait a minute. Is that your underwear? &#128514;


Wait a minute! I think you're right!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I got this from my sister-in-law this a.m.


----------



## JaJa

I’m always going back to my car for my mask!😆
That’s use x 3 Heather!
Well, Popi, I did say “ What a wonderful bunch of weirdos we are!😋”


----------



## Heather's




----------



## Heather's




----------



## JaJa

I always love your posts Heather😆


----------



## Heather's




----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## Heather's




----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## Heather's




----------



## mudpuppymama

Heather's said:


> View attachment 166892


My cat LOVES to push my yorkie's buttons!!!


----------



## krandall

Here's to travel in 2021... 2022?


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## krandall

mudpuppymama said:


> ...


You know, we ALL used to do this and not even THINK about it... and just reading this, I was like, "Oh, that is SO GROSS!!!" LOL!


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

*THE GREAT TRUTHS OF LIFE*

GREAT TRUTHS THAT LITTLE CHILDREN HAVE LEARNED: 
1) No matter how hard you try, you can't baptize cats.
2) When your Mom is mad at your Dad, don't let her brush your hair.
3) If your sister hits you, don't hit her back. They always Catch the second person.
4) Never ask your 3-year old brother to hold a tomato.
5) You can't trust dogs to watch your food..
6) Don't sneeze when someone is cutting your hair..
7) Never hold a Dust-Buster and a cat at the same time.
8) You can't hide a piece of broccoli in a glass of milk.
9) Don't wear polka-dot underwear under white shorts.
10) The best place to be when you're sad is Grandma's lap

GREAT TRUTHS THAT ADULTS HAVE LEARNED: 
1) Raising teenagers is like nailing Jello to a tree.
2) Wrinkles don't hurt.
3) Families are like fudge...mostly sweet, with a few nuts.
4) Today's mighty oak is just yesterday's nut that held its ground.
5) Laughing is good exercise. It's like jogging on the inside.
6) Middle age is when you choose your cereal for the fiber, not the toy.

GREAT TRUTHS ABOUT GROWING OLD 
1) Growing old is mandatory; growing up is optional.
2) Forget the health food.. I need all the preservatives I can get.
3) When you fall down, you wonder what else you can do while you're down there.
4) You're getting old when you get the same sensation from a rocking chair that you once got from a roller coaster. 
5) It's frustrating when you know all the answers but nobody bothers to ask you the questions.
6) Time may be a great healer, but it's a lousy beautician.
7) Wisdom comes with age, but sometimes age comes alone.


----------



## ShamaMama

Just popping into this thread to say hi. The number of posts has seemed daunting to me. I generally like to start at the beginning of a thread and read all the posts. I think I'll give myself permission to start at page 45 of this thread. I'll look forward to the future funnies.

My sister belongs to a Facebook group that regular posts pictures of their favorite Far Side cartoons. She texts the funniest ones to me. That's nice. I'll see if it works to post two of them here.

Have you seen this video of dogs enjoying a feast?

Hope you are all well. I do enjoy this forum!


----------



## JaJa

The video is great also! Ed and I just had our hourly laugh😋


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

ShamaMama said:


> Have you seen this video of dogs enjoying a feast?


I sent the video to my daughters, both dog people (the youngest one ran out onto a freeway to save a stray dog, I can fault her good judgement but i can't fault her commitment). They both thought the video was hilarious and has now been forwarded to hundreds of their contacts.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## Heather's




----------



## ShamaMama

Enjoy
From ShamaPapa


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

*CHRISTMAS PRESENT?*

We got this Christmas present from UPS this morning. We couldn't figure out who it was from so we opened it. I looked at Momi and said,"this isn't for me!" Momi said, "it won't fit me!" So we decided the present was delivered to the wrong address and must be for the widow lady next door.


----------



## JaJa

🤣 I have to send that to Dee Dee to go with my mammogram story! Let’s just say granny knitted her slippers the wrong way.


----------



## mudpuppymama

JaJa said:


> &#129315; I have to send that to Dee Dee to go with my mammogram story! Let's just say granny knitted her slippers the wrong way.


Considering the number of "mature" ladies on the forum I think Popi is living on the edge and should be glad we do not live nearby.


----------



## JaJa

Here here, I may 61 but I don’t that bad! At this rate Popi, Momi’s going to be the widow lady that lives next door😆


----------



## 31818

*HARASSMENT ESCALATES!*


----------



## JaJa

Uh oh Mudpuppymama I think we’re in trouble! Wait, maybe that’s Popi “in the dog house.”


----------



## mudpuppymama

JaJa said:


> Uh oh Mudpuppymama I think we're in trouble! Wait, maybe that's Popi "in the dog house."


I have a feeling Popi may have offended Mrs. Claus and is likely to get a bag of coal for Christmas.


----------



## JaJa

Sheesh, we're side-splitting, snappy, sparkling, silly, spirited, sunny, strange, spry, sharp, striking, sportive and stunning comedians. Where's the love? Merry Christmas and Happy Everything Muddpuppymama!


----------



## 31818

JaJa said:


> Sheesh, we're side-splitting, snappy, sparkling, silly, spirited, sunny, strange, spry, sharp, striking, sportive and stunning comedians. Where's the love?


We're talking about Havanese, right?

There was a second, knitted undergarment for an elderly man in that Christmas package, but I dared not show it on HF! :redface: I speculated it was meant for Bubba who lives across the street. :fish:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818

*CHRISTMAS 2020*


----------



## mudpuppymama

mudpuppymama said:


> I have a feeling Popi may have offended Mrs. Claus and is likely to get a bag of coal for Christmas.


Time to 'fess up Popi. Did you find a bag of coal under the Christmas tree this morning?


----------



## 31818

mudpuppymama said:


> Time to 'fess up Popi. Did you find a bag of coal under the Christmas tree this morning?


No, but I did find a Fitbit Smart Watch under the tree which will monitor all my vital functions including an EKG readout every morning. I'm also getting a new CPAP machine with the latest technology including wireless feedback to the Sleep Center. It has been delayed in shipping and won't arrive until next week. And the widow next door came over sporting her new knitted sweater to wish us Merry Christmas. I have to confess it fit her perfectly. If Bubba from across the street comes over wearing his knit Christmas gift, I won't be opening the door!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's

My BFF from Peru sent this. It's pretty funny! Mary says: Well...first the donkey and then we will see. &#128522; At least that is what I was told! &#129315;


----------



## krandall

Ricky Ricardo said:


> No, but I did find a Fitbit Smart Watch under the tree which will monitor all my vital functions including an EKG readout every morning. I'm also getting a new CPAP machine with the latest technology including wireless feedback to the Sleep Center. It has been delayed in shipping and won't arrive until next week. And the widow next door came over sporting her new knitted sweater to wish us Merry Christmas. I have to confess it fit her perfectly. If Bubba from across the street comes over wearing his knit Christmas gift, I won't be opening the door!
> 
> Ricky's Popi


> :nono:

:doh:


----------



## JaJa

This forum is just the best😆 That's what our dinner will look like. It's great to be connected to so many people with good hearts who are also so darn funny!


----------



## 31818

*BABY'S BEST FRIEND!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342590966562226176


----------



## 31818

JaJa said:


> This forum is just the best&#128518; That's what our dinner will look like. It's great to be connected to so many people with good hearts who are also so darn funny!


Two toots for that sentiment says the one whose screen name is pronounced "Ha Ha" in Cuban Spanish! I think all of us Havaholics take after our dogs, which is good, because Havanese have good hearts and are so darn funny!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342590966562226176


I can't make the link work. :Cry:


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I can't make the link work. :Cry:


Are you on PC or cell phone? I just tried it again, and it works fine on my laptop.

I'm chillaxing (as @ShamaMoma says) on my bed with my laptop in my lap. Ricky is dutifully lying on my feet keeping them warm (relates to the video).

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Are you on PC or cell phone? I just tried it again, and it works fine on my laptop.
> 
> I'm chillaxing (as @ShamaMoma says) on my bed with my laptop in my lap. Ricky is dutifully lying on my feet keeping them warm (relates to the video).
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I'm on a desktop computer. I don't have one of those fancy smart phones. My phone is dumb. It just makes phone calls.


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I'm on a desktop computer. I don't have one of those fancy smart phones. My phone is dumb. It just makes phone calls.


And you are a better person for it. Although I have a very smart cell phone, I hate the concept.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## JaJa

Gee Jackie a phone that makes phone calls, what a novel idea! If Ed didn't work on them for a living I would buy the cheapest option available. That's why I still use an outdated iPad, Ed found it in a closet at work and no one wanted it. Pay for a brand one? No way! However, whenever someone in the neighborhood needs help with their cell phone Ed gets showered with homemade goodies. He says thats worth far more than money. I'm not sure what it says about my cooking though😆


----------



## Heather's




----------



## ShamaMama

That is so funny, Heather!


----------



## JaJa

We have 3 of those too😅


----------



## Heather's




----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa


----------



## ShamaMama

Another from ShamaPapa


----------



## 31818

*DOGS IN REVOLT*


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

*THIS ONE'S FOR HEATHER*

So you can't see in the dim light of the kitchen when eating snacks! Then I worry about what you can't see in the dim light of a hospital ward room!


----------



## JaJa

😆😂I know I'm not Heather butt I read it anyway.


----------



## Heather's

Ok Popi...I think that's probably the funniest funny so fari! Now you have reminded me of the taste of that horrible beefy liver treat.uke:


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

mudpuppymama said:


> ...


Oh this one is so hard for me. I cannot tell you how many times DD brings me her phone to show me the things my dad reposts that sound catchy, but he has no idea what they mean.... I just cringe and pretend I didn't see it.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

ShamaMama said:


> Another from ShamaPapa


"I'm get-down-no"! I LOVE this one! It's a hoot!

And Mudpuppymama, I love the Facebook funny too!


----------



## Heather's




----------



## mudpuppymama

One way to get a back rub.


----------



## Heather's




----------



## mudpuppymama

I need a sanity check!


----------



## JaJa

Good grief! Although I don't think it's your sanity that needs checking😆


----------



## mudpuppymama

JaJa said:


> Good grief! Although I don't think it's your sanity that needs checking&#128518;


Great come back JaJa!!!


----------



## mudpuppymama

JaJa said:


> Good grief! Although I don't think it's your sanity that needs checking&#128518;


I don't know JaJa...the Raccoon Whisperer has over 14 million views on that video and all he has invested is hotdogs from WalMart. His retirement income is probably a lot bigger than mine!


----------



## JaJa

14 million yikes , we might have to be Walmart greeters until we're 102😆


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

mudpuppymama said:


> I don't know JaJa...the Raccoon Whisperer has over 14 million views on that video and all he has invested is hotdogs from WalMart. His retirement income is probably a lot bigger than mine!


At some point, do they actually get paid for the number of views?


----------



## mudpuppymama

Jackie from Concrete said:


> At some point, do they actually get paid for the number of views?


I am not an expert on how YouTubers get paid. I watched a video about this one time and they said the number of views matters more than the number of subscribers. But sounded like other things are involved such as ads. I really don't know. But they do make money.


----------



## JaJa

I'll ask my son, he's YouTube fanatic.


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

mudpuppymama said:


> I need a sanity check!


I just made it through the end of this video. OMG those are some fat raccoons! I wonder how his neighbors feel about his hobby!


----------



## mudpuppymama

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I just made it through the end of this video. OMG those are some fat raccoons! I wonder how his neighbors feel about his hobby!


I am really glad he does not live near us. I stay as far away from raccoons as possible. That one on his shoulder totally freaked me out!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

mudpuppymama said:


> I am really glad he does not live near us. I stay as far away from raccoons as possible. That one on his shoulder totally freaked me out!


Me too! Good Lord! I wonder about some people!


----------



## mudpuppymama

I am also glad I do not live near this guy...


----------



## ShamaMama

I haven't watched the raccoon video yet, and I'm wondering if I should.

I did, however, just spend 8 minutes and 19 seconds watching three bobcats pursue a squirrel in post 507 (just above this one). I was stressed the entire time and wondered at the end (spoiler: the video ends without us knowing the fate of the squirrel) what about it could be considered funny.

To lighten the mood, ...

Have you seen this squirrel in the pool video? It's HILARIOUS!


----------



## Heather's

Years ago when we first moved into our house it was fun to sit on the deck and watch the squirrels run and jump through the oak trees. I started scattering a few nuts on the deck in the morning. I thought it was pretty cute when one or two would be sitting by the glass door waiting for me in the morning. Then after some time...one morning I looked out to the deck and it was covered in squirrels! They reminded me of rats.😬 That was the end of their nut supply.


----------



## mudpuppymama

ShamaMama said:


> I haven't watched the raccoon video yet, and I'm wondering if I should.
> 
> I did, however, just spend 8 minutes and 19 seconds watching three bobcats pursue a squirrel in post 507 (just above this one). I was stressed the entire time and wondered at the end (spoiler: the video ends without us knowing the fate of the squirrel) what about it could be considered funny.
> 
> To lighten the mood, ...
> 
> Have you seen this squirrel in the pool video? It's HILARIOUS!


You are right ShamaMama. I got sidetracked. The video is not really funny. It is sort of related to the raccoon video where I said I was glad I don't live next to him. And I don't want to live where there are bobcats on the roof!


----------



## ShamaMama

Heather, you have totally freaked me out about squirrels! I love seeing the one-at-a-time squirrel in our back yard, whether he's on the fence or in the maple tree. I've never really thought about a squirrel looking like a rat. The image of a bunch of squirrels awaiting the nut handout really gave me the creeps! 

On a related note, SOMEONE in our neighborhood is feeding peanuts to the squirrels here. I frequently find peanuts buried in my lawn or sprouting a peanut plant!

Should I watch the raccoon video, or is it going to freak me out?

:smile2:


----------



## Heather's

They are cute from distance... I was afraid to go out on the deck for awhile. Years ago I was at my Dad's house at dinner time. Right outside the sliding glass door were three raccoons watching him eat. One morning I stopped by and noticed the pantry door open and the dog kibble all over the floor. I guess the sliding door wasn't locked and they were able to get in. 😳 If you don't like raccoons, it might freak you out Annie. 🤣 There's a lot of them around here. They kind of scare me if I'm walking at night.


----------



## mudpuppymama

ShamaMama said:


> Heather, you have totally freaked me out about squirrels! I love seeing the one-at-a-time squirrel in our back yard, whether he's on the fence or in the maple tree. I've never really thought about a squirrel looking like a rat. The image of a bunch of squirrels awaiting the nut handout really gave me the creeps!
> 
> On a related note, SOMEONE in our neighborhood is feeding peanuts to the squirrels here. I frequently find peanuts buried in my lawn or sprouting a peanut plant!
> 
> Should I watch the raccoon video, or is it going to freak me out?
> 
> :smile2:


If squirrels freak you out, it may be best you don't watch the raccoon video!!! I was freaked out by them myself and also freaked out by the Raccoon Whisperer. I hope that he at least "swabs the deck" after each feeding. And heaven forbid if he runs out of Walmart hotdogs.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

ShamaMama said:


> I haven't watched the raccoon video yet, and I'm wondering if I should.
> 
> I did, however, just spend 8 minutes and 19 seconds watching three bobcats pursue a squirrel in post 507 (just above this one). I was stressed the entire time and wondered at the end (spoiler: the video ends without us knowing the fate of the squirrel) what about it could be considered funny.
> 
> To lighten the mood, ...
> 
> Have you seen this squirrel in the pool video? It's HILARIOUS!


The raccoon video is worth it even if you only watch a few minutes of it. It's a long one and I did kind of speed through it. It's really something to see.

The squirrel in the pool reminds of something similar. We had a koi pond with a gazebo next to it. A squirrel had made a nest up under the roofing and had babies. One of the babies fell into the pond one day and couldn't get out. I was able to rescue the little thing with my net. Thankfully it didn't jump out of the net. I did have one jump on me once before though. We had a birdhouse mounted and a squirrel had babies in that. The house came loose and fell to the ground. As I was picking it up with the hopes of reattaching it, one of the squirrels jumped out onto my shoulder! I left the task for my husband to do!


----------



## 31818

*NOTHING FUNNY, JUST FRUIT FOR THOUGHT*

To get the discussion off of raccoons and squirrels:


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

*WHICH RESTAURANT?*

Don't ask your wife where she would like to go out and eat!

Tell her to guess where you are going to take her to eat. And then take her to her first guess!


----------



## Heather's




----------



## JaJa

I sent it to our son😅 He does a semi-low carb diet but after cauliflower rice the list ends.


----------



## Heather's




----------



## mudpuppymama

Heather's said:


> View attachment 167848


I remember those old phones! I also remember having a party line! That is really ancient history!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

mudpuppymama said:


> I remember those old phones! I also remember having a party line! That is really ancient history!


I remember party lines. I don't remember having one at home with my parents, but I remember my grandma had one. Each individual line had a special ring so you knew who it would be for and could answer if it was for you (or if you wanted to evesdrop on someone!)


----------



## mudpuppymama

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I remember party lines. I don't remember having one at home with my parents, but I remember my grandma had one. Each individual line had a special ring so you knew who it would be for and could answer if it was for you (or if you wanted to evesdrop on someone!)


We had one growing up in my parent's home. I do not remember anything about special rings. I only recall picking up the phone to make a call and hearing people talking so you had to wait until they were done!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

mudpuppymama said:


> We had one growing up in my parent's home. I do not remember anything about special rings. I only recall picking up the phone to make a call and hearing people talking so you had to wait until they were done!


I'm pretty sure I'm remembering special rings. It's been so long ago! Seems to me is was a certain number of rings or something like that.


----------



## 31818

Now I am really going to date myself! We had a party line at my parents house. As I recall, there was somewhere between 3 and 5 parties on one line. IN THE BEGINNING, each party had a special ring consisting of long and short rings (I don't recall what ours was). LATER with improved technology, our phone only rang when a call was specifically for us, BUT you could pick up the receiver at any time and listen to other conversations if the line was busy. I believe that the phone protocols did vary from area to area depending on population.

now you know the rest of the story (and my age!).

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I'm kind of dating myself too I guess! I do remember that my grandma had different rings on her phone. I can also remember listening on other conversations (shame on me!). I don't think my parents had a party line. I don't remember one. I can remember mom explaining my grandma's though. She had a really old fashion phone. The kind you see in old movies with the crank on the side.


----------



## 31818

Playing more of the "do you remember" game, we lived in a very rural, small farming community in the San Joaquin Valley as a child. I lived there until I was 19 and then went away to university in the San Francisco area. I worked in the fields during the summer throughout high school to earn money to pay for my education when I went away. My parents believed that if I wanted to be "educated" I should pay for it myself. The area I grew up in was known as the "Fruit Basket of the World"; the sign was right there on highway 99, the main artery through the Valley at that time and I was the subject of homophobic taunts from the city slickers at the university as a result even though they knew I had a girlfriend (Momi).

We always had indoor plumbing. I remember the first time we traveled by car to visit my grandparents in Eastern Kansas when I was 5 y.o. SHOCK! my grandparents had no telephone or indoor plumbing! They had an outhouse about 30 feet from the front door with a Sears or Monkie Wards catalog inside (youngsters on this list have no idea what I'm talking about). At the end of the stairwell to the second floor and bedrooms up there was a closet with a chamber pot inside for use at night.

My grandfather was a wheat farmer. He plowed the fields with a team of horses pulling a plow that he walked behind while holding the reins. They had a farm mongrel dog named PUDGY that lived outdoors and was fed table scraps. I remember the first time I saw a chicken being butchered for Sunday dinner - head was cut off with a sharp knife and then allowed to run around the yard flapping its wings wildly, spewing blood everywhere. And then the chicken was gutted and plucked. That was the stuff of immediate nightmares and trauma for years to come. I would never eat chicken until sometime in my 20's. Both of my parents grew up in that area and that's where they met. 

Those were the days!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's

I remember in elementary school picking up the phone and hearing other conversations. Then in high school my parents got me my own princess phone. I can't remember if it was push buttons or rotary. 😊
My grandmother was from Topeka, Kansas Popi. My grandparents moved to San Francisco when My mom was 2. Anyway... I do remember the stories of the outhouse, the Sears Roebuck catalog and the chamber pot. 🤣 She also told me about chickens being butchered for dinner and running around the yard.😮 Then there were the tornados and the family having to hide in the basement. Running through the corn fields and getting lost. I loved all those stories.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> P I remember the first time I saw a chicken being butchered for Sunday dinner - head was cut off with a sharp knife and then allowed to run around the yard flapping its wings wildly, spewing blood everywhere. And then the chicken was gutted and plucked. That was the stuff of immediate nightmares and trauma for years to come. I would never eat chicken until sometime in my 20's. Both of my parents grew up in that area and that's where they met.
> 
> Those were the days!
> 
> Ricky's Popi


My aunt killed chickens by holding them by the necks and than swinging them around until the heads were wrung off. Ugh!


----------



## Heather's




----------



## Heather's




----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

This isn't what I would call funny, but it's rather uplifting. This guy as been on our local news off and on since summer. Makes me feel good every time I see it.


----------



## 31818

Oh My Dog I love that! Ricky gives it 5 "arf arf's"

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Heather's

Jackie from Concrete said:


> This isn't what I would call funny, but it's rather uplifting. This guy as been on our local news off and on since summer. Makes me feel good every time I see it. Ballard opera singer keeps his neighbors entertained and inspired - KING 5 Evening - YouTube


Oh goodness...what a beautiful voice! We need more of him in the world.


----------



## Heather's




----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Another example of people in love with life and not afraid to show it:

https://komonews.com/news/local/eri... was pushed, music,and Jerry and Jerri danced.


----------



## Heather's

That is so sweet! 😊


----------



## ShamaMama

ShamaPapa thought this was funny.


----------



## 31818

ShamaMama said:


> ShamaPapa thought this was funny.


 "Honey you look great in whatever you wear" is my answer and that's what I'm sticking with!

I one point in my life, I was providing orientation for high school foreign exchange students coming to the US. When asked one of those no win questions, for instance, if they like the food that was just served in their household, we advised them to say, "well it is interesting" even when they hated it.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall

Jackie from Concrete said:


> This isn't what I would call funny, but it's rather uplifting. This guy as been on our local news off and on since summer. Makes me feel good every time I see it. Ballard opera singer keeps his neighbors entertained and inspired - KING 5 Evening - YouTube


Oh, I LOVE it!!! <3


----------



## ShamaMama

Another from ShamaPapa


----------



## ShamaMama

Another from ShamaPapa


----------



## Heather's




----------



## mudpuppymama

TO ALL THE KIDS WHO SURVIVED THE 1930s, '40s, 'and 50s, !! 

First, we survived being born to mothers who may have smoked and/or drank 
While they were pregnant. 

They took aspirin, ate blue cheese dressing, tuna from a can, and didn't get tested for diabetes. 

Then, after that trauma, we were put to sleep on our tummies in baby cribs Covered with bright colored Lead-based paints. 

We had no childproof lids on medicine bottles, locks on doors or cabinets, And, when we rode our bikes, We had baseball caps, Not helmets, on our heads. 

As infants and children, we would ride in cars with no car seats, no booster seats, no seat belts, no air bags, bald tires and sometimes no brakes.. 

Riding in the back of a pick- up truck on a warm day was always a special treat. 

We drank water from the garden hose and not from a bottle. 

We shared one soft drink with four friends, from one bottle, and no one actually died from this. 

We ate cupcakes, white bread, real butter, and bacon. We drank Kool-Aid made with real white sugar. And we weren't overweight. WHY? 

Because we were always outside playing...that's why! 

We would leave home in the morning and play all day, as long as we were back when the streetlights came on. 
No one was able to reach us all day. --And, we were OKAY. 

We would spend hours building Our go-carts out of scraps and then ride them down the hill, Only to find
Out we forgot the brakes.. After running into the bushes a few times, we learned To solve the problem.. 

We did not Have Play Stations, Nintendos and X-boxes. There were No video games, No 150 channels on cable, No video movies Or DVDs, No surround-sound or CDs, No cell phones, No personal computers, 
No Internet and no chat rooms. 

WE HAD FRIENDS And we went Outside and found them! 

We fell out of trees, got cut, Broke bones and Teeth, And there were No lawsuits From those accidents.

We would get Spankings with wooden spoons, switches, ping-pong paddles, or just a bare hand, And no one would call child services to report abuse. 

We ate worms, And mud pies Made from dirt, And The worms did Not live in us forever. 

We were given BB guns for our 10th birthdays, 22 rifles for our 12th, rode horses,made up games with sticks and tennis balls, and -although we were Told it would happen- we did not put out very many eyes. 

We rode bikes Or walked to a friend's house and knocked on the door or rang the bell, or just Walked in and talked to them. 

Little League had tryouts And not everyone Made the team. Those who didn't Had to learn To deal with
Disappointment. 

Imagine that!! 

The idea of a parent bailing Us out if we broke the law was unheard of. They actually sided with the law! 

These generations have Produced some of the best risk-takers, Problem solvers, and Inventors ever. 

The past 60 To 85 years have seen an explosion of innovation and new ideas.. 

We had freedom, Failure, success and responsibility, and we learned how to deal with it all 

If YOU are One of those born Between 1925-1955, CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## 31818

CANCER, DEMENTIA, HEART DISEASE, AND MENTAL ILLNESS. NOT FUNNY.


----------



## 31818

*SAFE SIX?*


----------



## ShamaMama

Not a dog video, but really cute nonetheless ... I was looking up a Québécois singer today, and I read that one of her songs was made famous due to its use in this youtube video.


----------



## mudpuppymama

This is not really funny but one of the cutest things I have ever seen!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

ShamaMama said:


> Not a dog video, but really cute nonetheless ... I was looking up a Québécois singer today, and I read that one of her songs was made famous due to its use in this youtube video.


Good Lord! Made me tired just watching it!


----------



## 31818

*BARK IF YOU LOVE HAVANESE*


----------



## Mikki

mudpuppymama said:


> TO ALL THE KIDS WHO SURVIVED THE 1930s, '40s, 'and 50s, !!
> 
> First, we survived being born to mothers who may have smoked and/or drank
> While they were pregnant.
> 
> They took aspirin, ate blue cheese dressing, tuna from a can, and didn't get tested for diabetes.
> 
> Then, after that trauma, we were put to sleep on our tummies in baby cribs Covered with bright colored Lead-based paints.
> 
> We had no childproof lids on medicine bottles, locks on doors or cabinets, And, when we rode our bikes, We had baseball caps, Not helmets, on our heads.
> 
> As infants and children, we would ride in cars with no car seats, no booster seats, no seat belts, no air bags, bald tires and sometimes no brakes..
> 
> Riding in the back of a pick- up truck on a warm day was always a special treat.
> 
> We drank water from the garden hose and not from a bottle.
> 
> We shared one soft drink with four friends, from one bottle, and no one actually died from this.
> 
> We ate cupcakes, white bread, real butter, and bacon. We drank Kool-Aid made with real white sugar. And we weren't overweight. WHY?
> 
> Because we were always outside playing...that's why!
> 
> We would leave home in the morning and play all day, as long as we were back when the streetlights came on.
> No one was able to reach us all day. --And, we were OKAY.
> 
> We would spend hours building Our go-carts out of scraps and then ride them down the hill, Only to find
> Out we forgot the brakes.. After running into the bushes a few times, we learned To solve the problem..
> 
> We did not Have Play Stations, Nintendos and X-boxes. There were No video games, No 150 channels on cable, No video movies Or DVDs, No surround-sound or CDs, No cell phones, No personal computers,
> No Internet and no chat rooms.
> 
> WE HAD FRIENDS And we went Outside and found them!
> 
> We fell out of trees, got cut, Broke bones and Teeth, And there were No lawsuits From those accidents.
> 
> We would get Spankings with wooden spoons, switches, ping-pong paddles, or just a bare hand, And no one would call child services to report abuse.
> 
> We ate worms, And mud pies Made from dirt, And The worms did Not live in us forever.
> 
> We were given BB guns for our 10th birthdays, 22 rifles for our 12th, rode horses,made up games with sticks and tennis balls, and -although we were Told it would happen- we did not put out very many eyes.
> 
> We rode bikes Or walked to a friend's house and knocked on the door or rang the bell, or just Walked in and talked to them.
> 
> Little League had tryouts And not everyone Made the team. Those who didn't Had to learn To deal with
> Disappointment.
> 
> Imagine that!!
> 
> The idea of a parent bailing Us out if we broke the law was unheard of. They actually sided with the law!
> 
> These generations have Produced some of the best risk-takers, Problem solvers, and Inventors ever.
> 
> The past 60 To 85 years have seen an explosion of innovation and new ideas..
> 
> We had freedom, Failure, success and responsibility, and we learned how to deal with it all
> 
> If YOU are One of those born Between 1925-1955, CONGRATULATIONS!


Nancy .... This is a good one. However, this list is also reflective of my kids born in the early 70s. It's their kids, my grandkids, who are the coddled pampered kids who don't go outside and play because of computer games. Parents are afraid to let their kids run around town and don't know the what the word - Spanking - means. Although, I no longer think that's an effective way to deal with a problem.

My grandkids generation IS NOT interested in driving a car. To me this is Weird! but a lot of them aren't interested. Our 17-year-old grandson has a car and rarely drives. He meets up with friends in town and around the world on his computer.

Kids born in the early 60s and early 70s were not over weight. They played outside and there were no computer games. But, they weren't over weight because people ate at home, home cooked meals because there were not very many fast food restaurants. McDonalds was just starting to populate the world. Going to McDonalds was a Treat you did once in a while. It's the Fast Food industry that has create Fat People and Kids in America and around in other parts of the world when the fast food industry enters.

When our daughter went to college she was the ONE OF TWO students who had a computer in the dorm and that was in the 80s. Her Apple computer used floppy discs to work with Word Perfect. There were no computer games or they were very Simple and not played with others.

My husband bought Nintendo that was hooked up to the TV and our son learn to design software programs on it. It wasn't a computer game.

Back then we didn't have 24/7 TV. TV programming went off at midnight. :wink2:

Our daughter is now VEGAN ... and now no one is suppose to eat meat because of climate change ... and it's BAD for you.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

When my husband and I were camping, I hated, just HATED seeing the kids (and some of the parents) sitting around with their noses in some sort of computer device. Really!!!!!????? I mean there was hiking, fishing, biking canoeing and so much more to do. 

What sort of social skills will our young people have as adults? Grrrrrr!


----------



## mudpuppymama

Jackie from Concrete said:


> When my husband and I were camping, I hated, just HATED seeing the kids (and some of the parents) sitting around with their noses in some sort of computer device. Really!!!!!????? I mean there was hiking, fishing, biking canoeing and so much more to do.
> 
> What sort of social skills will our young people have as adults? Grrrrrr!


There are lots of huge backyards around here that I am sure people spend lots of time and money on to be beautiful. Do I ever see a kid in them? No. Maybe if there is a pool. In my day, people rarely had pools and kids were still out in the backyards anyway.


----------



## 31818

*CONGESTED TRAFFIC*


----------



## ShamaMama

Mikki said:


> Nancy .... This is a good one. However, this list is also reflective of my kids born in the early 70s.


That was the same reaction that DH and I had. We were kids in the 70s, and, in the summer, we left our houses in the morning and came back at night. We went everywhere on our bikes (without helmets) and had endless things to do outside. We had IMAGINATIONS.

Those were the days!

:flypig:


----------



## 31818

*CAT? WHAT CAT?*


----------



## mudpuppymama

How I stay warm in winter.


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

*THE COLD SHOULDER*


----------



## 31818

*DOG AND PONY SHOW!*


----------



## 31818

*FAMILY PORTRAIT*


----------



## 31818

*LOGICAL?*


----------



## 31818

*WHAT'S MINE IS MINE, WHAT'S YOURS IS MINE*



BoosDad said:


> Boo likes to spend time on the sofa in his room. His room used to be an office, but he confiscated it.


----------



## 31818

*CHIP OFF THE OLD BLOCK*


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

*YUM! FROSTING!*


----------



## 31818

*SHIFTY CHARACTER?*


----------



## JaJa

*I'm a week late but maybe next year*

H


----------



## Heather's




----------



## ShamaMama

Once again, I am hopelessly behind in this thread. A friend shared this Instagram post with me. Hope you can view it.


----------



## 31818

ShamaMama said:


> Once again, I am hopelessly behind in this thread. A friend shared this Instagram post with me. Hope you can view it.


FABULOUS! I'm impressed. Leave it to the Chinese to set the bar even higher. I can see another trick I will need to work on with Ricky (if I could only get him to pose like Shama)!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Mikki

ShamaMama said:


> Once again, I am hopelessly behind in this thread. A friend shared this Instagram post with me. Hope you can view it.


Another Korean Doggie Show. First there's: Shu and Tree Grooming Dogs and now Ten Dogs Jumping Rope. Do you know the name of this dog training studio?

Check out the dogs sitting in the gallery watching. :surprise:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Heather - I just love that singing family! I think there have been some other posts of them somewhere in this long, long thread! They are great and they all can sing. So clever. Thanks for sharing another great link of them.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

ShamaMama said:


> A friend shared this Instagram post with me. Hope you can view it.


All I can saw is WOW!


----------



## ShamaMama

Mikki said:


> Do you know the name of this dog training studio?
> 
> Check out the dogs sitting in the gallery watching. :surprise:


I don't know anything about this operation, only that it AMAZED me!

I forgot to point out the spectator dogs. I agree that they are part of the AMAZE factor!

:laugh2:


----------



## 31818

Yes, upon closer look they are Korean. The sign on the back wall is an old Korean proverb. "Life is better with a Havanese." :tea:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

ShamaMama said:


> I don't know anything about this operation, only that it AMAZED me!
> 
> I forgot to point out the spectator dogs. I agree that they are part of the AMAZE factor!
> 
> :laugh2:





Ricky Ricardo said:


> Yes, upon closer look they are Korean. The sign on the back wall is an old Korean proverb. "Life is better with a Havanese." :tea:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I had to go back and look again. I didn't notice the spectator dogs. I wonder if they are another group that performs.

And Popi - I'm gullible . Does the sign REALLY say that? Or are you pulling our legs in the Popi fashion?


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete said:


> And Popi - I'm gullible . Does the sign REALLY say that? Or are you pulling our legs in the Popi fashion?


 Jackie, you and Momi are so much alike! :wink2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## JaJa

I'm pretty sure legs are being pulled. I could just ask my sister in law to translate it😆


----------



## 31818

*FOLLOW THE LEADER.*


----------



## 31818

*THE HAVANESE ARE SPAWNING!








*


----------



## 31818

*HAVANESE ANXIETY*


----------



## 31818

THERAPIST


----------



## mudpuppymama

...


----------



## 31818

*HAVANESE BARK LOGIC*


----------



## 31818

*DOG DISCUSSIONS








*


----------



## 31818

*SELF HELP FOR DOGS*


----------



## BoosDad

Ricky Ricardo said:


> *SELF HELP FOR DOGS*
> 
> View attachment 173699


Boo would like these books, especially "How to Avoid the Vet." Too funny.


----------



## BoosDad

BoosDad said:


> Boo would these books, especially "How to Avoid the Vet." Too funny.


I meant "like" these books. Can anyone tell me how to edit a post? I really am a luddite.


----------



## Heather's

BoosDad said:


> I meant "like" these books. Can anyone tell me how to edit a post? I really am a luddite.


I think you will be able to edit your post if you click on the three dots in the upper right corner of your post.


----------



## BoosDad

Heather's said:


> I think you will be able to edit your post if you click on the three dots in the upper right corner of your post.


Thank you for the quick answer. Always need that edit option to correct my mistakes haha.


----------



## 31818

NEEDLE ANXIETY


----------



## 31818

HOW TO HOUSEBREAK A DOG


----------



## 31818

PLANET OF THE DOGS


----------



## 31818

ALL IN THE FAMILY


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

All the upside down puppies! So funny!


----------



## 31818

WORKING BREED?


----------



## 31818

SIGHTING OF THE VERY RARE ALBINO PORCUNESE BREED


----------



## 31818

DID SOMEONE SAY SNACK?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366855914435670018


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> DID SOMEONE SAY SNACK?


Oh so funny! Willow knows all the sounds. Had a cat once that would come to the sound of a can opener. It was used only for the cat food can.


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Oh so funny! Willow knows all the sounds. Had a cat once that would come to the sound of a can opener. It was used only for the cat food can.


Ricky sometimes goes "ear blind" by choice, even standing next to me. But if I open a bag of his favorite treats, not just any bag, his favorite treats, he can identify the sound even when he is in the opposite end of the house and comes running full tilt to my side. An amazing recovery from deafness!


----------



## Heather's

Truffles favorite is definitely DH and usually completely ignore me. She follows him everywhere and sleeps curled up at his feet. If she senses I'm getting too close she let's out a little growl without moving. When DH goes upstairs to bed she's right there with him. I'm always surprised when I''m quietly moving around in the kitchen look down and there she is. You would think I'm her favorite person giving me kisses and rolling over. She knows she get a treat for rolling over. 🤣


----------



## 31818

CONTACT SPORTS


----------



## Heather's

Not a doggie video, but it is pretty funny! 🤣 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26a8JITwImQ


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Heather's said:


> Not a doggie video, but it is pretty funny! 🤣 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26a8JITwImQ


I don't think they will ever forget anything about their wedding except maybe what the minister said! How funny!


----------



## 31818

WAITING FOR THE DROP!


----------



## 31818

CANINE GLORY HOLE!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367150645082550272


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa.

New Holderness Family music video. I think we all can relate.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

ShamaMama - I just LOVE that one! 😊 💗


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa.
> 
> New Holderness Family music video. I think we all can relate.


I don’t know why this made me cry. I loved this video! It reminds me we should really take pictures of how clingy Sundance has gotten since it won’t last forever


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I don’t know why this made me cry. I loved this video! It reminds me we should really take pictures of how clingy Sundance has gotten since it won’t last forever


Me too!!! But after the brain fog post I wasn’t brave enough to admit it🤣😘


----------



## 31818

WHO DID IT?


----------



## 31818

OH BOY, WE'RE GOING FOR A WALK!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367498811548045328


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## 31818

*Catholic Dog

Muldoon lived alone in the Irish countryside with only a pet dog for company. One day the dog died, and Muldoon went to the parish priest and asked, 'Father, my dog is dead. Could ya' be sayin’ a mass for the poor creature?'

Father Patrick replied, 'I'm afraid not. We cannot have services for an animal in the church. But there are some Baptists down the lane, and there's no tellin' what they believe. Maybe they'll do something for the creature.'

Muldoon said, 'I'll go right away Father. Do ya' think $5,000 is enough to donate to them for the service?'

Father Patrick exclaimed, 'Sweet Mary, Mother of Jesus! Why didn't ya’ tell me the dog was Catholic?*


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

Havanese Pointer dogs


----------



## 31818

HAPPY SAN PATRICIO DAY
JibJab


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

*RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!*


----------



## Heather's

View attachment 173944
View attachment 173944
View attachment 173945
View attachment 173945


----------



## Heather's




----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## 31818

*BUSTED !








*


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## 31818

*WE ALL CAN'T BE PERFECT! 








*


----------



## 31818

*THIS ONE IS FOR @krandall !








*


----------



## 31818

I found this on the Internet this morning:








Pilot Caught On Hot Mic, Goes On Shocking Rant


A pilot was caught on a hot mic at San Jose Airport, complaining that the place is full of "g*ddamn liberal f*cks," and much more.




onemileatatime.com





I am laughing so hard and it makes me proud to be a Californican, walking my Havanese and driving my "liberal" Tesla that is as fast as a greased Havanese and will beat any car he is driving! I hope he enjoyed his former career as a commercial pilot. 🤣


----------



## Heather's

I'm just wondering what happened to make him dislike the Bay Area so much?😳


----------



## 31818

Heather's said:


> I'm just wondering what happened to make him dislike the Bay Area so much?😳


I guarantee you that he doesn't like Washington any better. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 31818

*HERE IS ONE FOR @Heather's AND ALL THE OTHER NURSES ON HF!*

A very tired nurse walks into a bank,
Totally exhausted after an 18-hour shift.
Preparing to write a check,
She pulls a rectal thermometer out of her purse
And tries to write with it.
When she realizes her mistake,
She looks at the flabbergasted teller
And without missing a beat, she says:
'Well, that's great....that's just great....
Some ***hole's got my pen!'


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I guarantee you that he doesn't like Washington any better. 🤷‍♂️


Hey! Sure hope you mean the DC Washington!  Washington state is a really nice place! 🌲⛅💧🌈


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Hey! Sure hope you mean the DC Washington!  Washington state is a really nice place! 🌲⛅💧🌈


🤣 Jackie is really getting the hang of this new Forum format, good job 

And he doesn't like either Washington, but I do (fabulous museums and historical sites/sights in DC and the other is land of OZ 🌲⛅💧🌈) and that's all that matters.


----------



## Heather's




----------



## Heather's




----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## 31818

WE'RE BEING FOLLOWED!


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

ME, ME, ME, teacher pick me! The answer is in the details. Pay attention.

The answer is "ua valu". Figure out what language this is to reveal the correct solution. 
or to put it another way, the solution is "XXVIII"
(Hint: Google is your friend)


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Me too Popi! I came up with the same number as you! Took me a bit but finally saw what was going on. Made a dumb mistake at first but finally got it!


----------



## 31818

I am 100% serious. I just got an email from Rep. Matt Gaetz asking for a donation to fight "fake news." Donation amounts run from $25 to $5,800. Boxes are prechecked to 'make this a recurring donation' and 'repeat donation on 4/30'.  ✍😂🤣 I guess he thinks there is a 🍭 residing with RICKY RICARDO!


----------



## 31818

TGIF


----------



## 31818

ALLIGATORS' IDEA OF FUN


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

Heather's said:


> View attachment 174148


From ShamaPapa:

(Climbing up on my soapbox) As a math teacher with a graduate degree in mathematics, I have to say I hate these, so, so much. There are many of these that make the rounds on social media. They really play fast and loose with mathematical principles and logic. I can quite literally make the finally statement true for almost any number because an assumption is made that doesn't hold up to logical scrutiny in mathematics. I know it is supposed to be fun, but grrrrrr. (Getting off the soapbox).


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ricky Ricardo said:


> ALLIGATORS' IDEA OF FUN
> 
> View attachment 174171


Popi - can't really click on "like" as I feel sorry or the poodles! But it also made me chuckle!


----------



## 31818

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> They really play fast and loose with mathematical principles and logic.


Dang! and here I thought I was brilliant for solving the puzzle using the perverse logic (but not mathematic principles) with which it was created. You mean to tell me if I add up the integers of the year I was born, multiply by 9, then subtract the last two integers of the current year, that my age always remains 39? ShamaPapa, you just brought my world crashing down upon me!


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Popi - can't really click on "like" as I feel sorry or the poodles! But it also made me chuckle!


Jackie, I can assure you that no Poodles or dogs of any kind were harmed in the creation of this cartoon. But it does provide a morbid reminder of why we need to protect our treasured pets in all environments.


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

TWO BY TWO


----------



## 31818

WATCH YOUR STEP!


----------



## 31818

PATIENCE PAYS OFF.


----------



## Heather's




----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

POOP SCOOPER


----------



## krandall

Heather's said:


>


OMG!!! Was there any explanation of how the bear got INSIDE the house?!?!

Those dogs must have been puffed up for DAYS that they had chased a BEAR away!!!


----------



## 31818

HERE KITTY, KITTY


----------



## krandall

LOL!


----------



## 31818

THE OTHER SIDE OF THE RAINBOW BRIDGE


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## 31818

WHEN ONLY THE BEST WILL DO!


----------



## Heather's

🤣


----------



## 31818

That's my expression a couple of times a day when I catch RICKY doing something he knows he shouldn't be doing!


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## 31818

TAKING AROMA THERAPY TO A WHOLE NEW LEVEL!


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Heather's




----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Melissa Brill

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> View attachment 174505


Sure... they'll hold up the truck and THEN they will all want the EXACT SAME BALL and leave the others .

Perry, Finley, and Duncan have multiple tennis balls out on the porch - 2 that look alike (but one is a Kong ball and the other a regular tennis ball) and a new pack that I bought - pink, orange, blue, yellow. I've only taken out the pink and orange for now. If the pink and orange are not available, then the yellow Kong is the only one worth playing with (they both bounce fine). If the pink and orange are out, then the pink is the only one they want... if I put that away, the orange is acceptable, and if that's gone then the yellow Kong - all the rest get ignored and you have 2-3 dogs chasing the ONE ball (even if you throw 2-3 so they all can have one).


----------



## Heather's

😁


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## 31818

A DOG'S IDEA OF REVENGE PLAY.


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

Exactly the way Shama is treated at home . . .


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

For all of you that have cats.


----------



## 31818

HIGH WIRE ACT


----------



## PooPayGrandma

Ricky Ricardo said:


> HIGH WIRE ACT
> 
> View attachment 174686


I love this! I’m going to share it at my next project management meeting.


----------



## ShamaMama

From Shamapapa:

Not dog related, but if you understand this, we can be bffs. It made me laugh . . .


----------



## Melissa Brill

ShamaMama said:


> From Shamapapa:
> 
> Not dog related, but if you understand this, we can be bffs. It made me laugh . . .
> 
> View attachment 174698


There can be only 1


----------



## 31818

GUILTY AS CHARGED


----------



## Heather's




----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

Dog horror films . . .


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## 31818

*BUSTED!








*


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> View attachment 174802


Oh I love this 💕


----------



## ScPuppy99

These are all so funny!


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

Yep, it is a cake.


----------



## 31818

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> Yep, it is a cake.


We're going to have to translate the word "cake" for Claire.

It is a TRIFLE.


----------



## ScPuppy99

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> Yep, it is a cake.
> 
> View attachment 174806


Oh wow! Impressive!


----------



## Heather's

This made me laugh! I remember many years ago going to COSTCO for the first time and thinking how could anyone possibly fill one of these carts.


----------



## ScPuppy99

Lol!


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

I thought it was funny . . .


----------



## ScPuppy99

Haha! That's hilarious.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Heather's said:


> This made me laugh! I remember many years ago going to COSTCO for the first time and thinking how could anyone possibly fill one of these carts.


Cart???!! I use one of those flatbeds! 😕


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

Ricky Ricardo said:


> We're going to have to translate the word "cake" for Claire.
> 
> It is a TRIFLE.


🤣🤣🤣🤣Thanks Popi😊😘

Below is what I would call a trifle: which is normally from the bottom layer upwards sponge soaked with sherry, jelly (am thinking you call this jello??? It’s the wobbly stuff you have at children’s parties), custard, whipped cream and then, when my aunt makes it, toasted flaked almonds on top.








Either way I couldn’t eat that adorable dog🙈. My Nan bought me a special chocolate bunny once when I was a child…and I wouldn’t eat it🤣🤣🤣😘


----------



## ScPuppy99

Lol!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

GoWithTheFlo said:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣Thanks Popi😊😘
> 
> Below is what I would call a trifle: which is normally from the bottom layer upwards sponge soaked with sherry, jelly (am thinking you call this jello??? It’s the wobbly stuff you have at children’s parties), custard, whipped cream and then, when my aunt makes it, toasted flaked almonds on top.
> 
> View attachment 174809
> 
> Either way I couldn’t eat that adorable dog🙈. My Nan bought me a special chocolate bunny once when I was a child…and I wouldn’t eat it🤣🤣🤣😘


One of my all time favorite episodes of “Friends” is The One with the Trifle. I don’t think that’s the actual name of it, it’s a Thanksgiving episode, where Rachel makes half of a trifle and half of a shepherd’s pie. Shepherd’s pie is the worst food ever and as a kid I would sit at the table for hours refusing to eat it. And hiding it. I don’t think I’ve ever had a trifle but I remember watching the episode many times and many years ago now and thinking it would be fun to make one someday. It’s pretty and looks delicious.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

EvaE1izabeth said:


> One of my all time favorite episodes of “Friends” is The One with the Trifle. I don’t think that’s the actual name of it, it’s a Thanksgiving episode, where Rachel makes half of a trifle and half of a shepherd’s pie. Shepherd’s pie is the worst food ever and as a kid I would sit at the table for hours refusing to eat it. And hiding it. I don’t think I’ve ever had a trifle but I remember watching the episode many times and many years ago now and thinking it would be fun to make one someday. It’s pretty and looks delicious.


Lol I was thinking of that as I was typing it out🤣🤣 there are definitely not any peas or minced beef in it🤣😘


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Cart???!! I use one of those flatbeds! 😕





GoWithTheFlo said:


> My Nan bought me a special chocolate bunny once when I was a child…and I wouldn’t eat it.


You two ought to form a comedy team! I think you are both "laugh til it hurts" funny. You remind me of the "Golden Girls" comedy series. One of my all time favorite shows, I still watch it on TV. Now both of you behave or someone is going to paddle you!  🤨


----------



## LeleRF

EvaE1izabeth said:


> One of my all time favorite episodes of “Friends” is The One with the Trifle. I don’t think that’s the actual name of it, it’s a Thanksgiving episode, where Rachel makes half of a trifle and half of a shepherd’s pie. Shepherd’s pie is the worst food ever and as a kid I would sit at the table for hours refusing to eat it. And hiding it. I don’t think I’ve ever had a trifle but I remember watching the episode many times and many years ago now and thinking it would be fun to make one someday. It’s pretty and looks delicious.


Uh oh, one of my favorites shows! I was actually given Friends pj’s last Christmas. 😆 I remember that episode well! There’s some funny bloopers on that one too.


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

It made me chuckle, and I suppose that makes me some sort of nerd/geek. I embrace it!


----------



## Heather's




----------



## ScPuppy99

Heather's said:


> View attachment 174842


Haha! 🤣


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Love the funnies! I always hope someone will post another.


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Melissa Brill

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> View attachment 174847


This is funny - I didn't realize everyone did this until a few months ago when I saw a similar meme posted


----------



## ScPuppy99

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> View attachment 174847


Haha! 😂


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## JaJa

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> View attachment 174847


😋 I always say "Streeeetch for the stars." I'll have to think about #2😆


----------



## Melissa Brill

JaJa said:


> 😋 I always say "Streeeetch for the stars." I'll have to think about #2😆





JaJa said:


> 😋 I always say "Streeeetch for the stars." I'll have to think about #2😆


I'd vote that that is an acceptable substitute for #1


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## JaJa

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> View attachment 174921


Perfect😅


----------



## ScPuppy99

Haha!


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

More truth than poetry in that welcome mat!


----------



## ScPuppy99

Lol!


----------



## 31818

NEVER MARK INSIDE A HOUSE


----------



## ScPuppy99

haha!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I love that welcome mat! Would be perfect if the picture was a Havie rather than a Westie!


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## 31818

HELL'S PUPPIES


----------



## Heather's

😁


----------



## 31818

This one got an LOL out of me!


----------



## 31818

LEGALLY BLOND


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Popi - my brother would have loved this one if he was still with us. He was always sending me dumb blonde jokes!


----------



## krandall

Havanese Dock Diving...


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

Enjoy the holiday weekend!


----------



## ScPuppy99

Haha!


----------



## Heather's




----------



## krandall

Heather's said:


> View attachment 175093


No joke there!


----------



## Heather's

Plus there is the extreme fire danger here. Poor Truffles gets so scared...


----------



## 31818

JoJo, the Aussie, is arriving at our house this afternoon. She is terrified by fireworks to the point that her Vet prescribes tranquilizers. At her home there are fireworks from Friday night to Monday night this holiday weekend. We live in a very quiet 55+ community and fireworks are pretty much non-existent. She will be much more comfortable here with Ricky as her bodyguard (who is not intimidated by fireworks, thunder, motorcycles, and screaming two year olds) JoJo will return home some time late on Monday.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I hate fireworks! Fortunately, Willow isn't bothered by them. I'm so grateful for that as my prior corgi was terrified. I really worry about forest fires as we live in a forest and with the extreme heat we just had it is bone dry around here. Plus there is a fireworks stand just down the road. I hope people won't be idiots. I'm afraid though that there are lots of idiots out there though. By the way ........ happy 4th of July!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I hate fireworks! Fortunately, Willow isn't bothered by them. I'm so grateful for that as my prior corgi was terrified. I really worry about forest fires as we live in a forest and with the extreme heat we just had it is bone dry around here. Plus there is a fireworks stand just down the road. I hope people won't be idiots. I'm afraid though that there are lots of idiots out there though. By the way ........ happy 4th of July!


They banned personal fireworks in a couple cities here this year because of the fires and how dry it is. I couldn’t believe it, there were people all worked up about it! Short memory. Most cities are still doing a public display, and they are usually well controlled and more fun to watch anyway. My first 4th in Utah it was 100 degrees and at 9pm there was the coolest rainstorm. I hadn’t ever experienced that before and I thought it was amazing. Hoping for a nice summer rain in your area and mine soon!


----------



## Heather's




----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> View attachment 175149


😄 

To all new puppy owners - if you want privacy in the bathroom, be sure and latch the door!


----------



## eenieminnie

that's hilarious! I can relate


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

Mama and Papa are both teachers and getting tired of all the teacher/public education haters out there . . . But thought this was funny.


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> Mama and Papa are both teachers and getting tired of all the teacher/public education haters out there . . . But thought this was funny.
> View attachment 175250


 I'm surprised that there are still teacher haters. I thought the opposite was true nowadays. After people having had to deal with home schooling, I thought they are now appreciating teachers more than ever! I know I would be if I had kids!


----------



## ShamaMama

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I'm surprised that there are still teacher haters. I thought the opposite was true nowadays. After people having had to deal with home schooling, I thought they are now appreciating teachers more than ever! I know I would be if I had kids!


From ShamaPapa:

That pandemic goodwill lasted about a year, then it faded fast. When the politicians and pundits started pounding fears about CRT, it was all gone. It is too bad that the goodwill for teachers in 2020 never amounted to any actual positive change for teachers, just a lot of talk and internet videos. But enough of that. I have to go find some more funnies to post.


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

😄 ShamaPapa - Oh my that's a good one! So like Willow sitting in a pile of shredded TP!


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

We are in southern MN, but the entire state is enveloped by Canadian wildfire smoke. Yesterday should have been a clear, warm day, but you couldn't even see the sun.


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Heather's




----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

Yesterday's Non Sequitur Comic









Non Sequitur by Wiley Miller for August 02, 2021 | GoComics.com


View the comic strip for Non Sequitur by cartoonist Wiley Miller created August 02, 2021 available on GoComics.com




www.gocomics.com


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Heather's




----------



## JaJa

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> Mama and Papa are both teachers and getting tired of all the teacher/public education haters out there . . . But thought this was funny.
> View attachment 175250


Thank you Shamapapa! The coffee is particularly important 😋


----------



## JaJa

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> View attachment 175380


😅 Oh my gosh, I think Shamapapa needs his own thread, my stomachs hurts from repeated laughter!


----------



## Heather's




----------



## Heather's

🤣


----------



## Heather's




----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## JaJa

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> View attachment 175473


Absolutely!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

ShamaPapa - you always come up with good ones!


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Heather's




----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## krandall

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> View attachment 175590


I WISH I could laugh!


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## krandall

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> View attachment 175624


This IS pretty much what our bed looks like before Dave arrives...


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## krandall

krandall said:


> This IS pretty much what our bed looks like before Dave arrives...


Came back with the proof...










(Pixel's not there, because she is ALWAYS where Dave is! LOL!)


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Heather's




----------



## mudpuppymama




----------



## Heather's




----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Heather's




----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

Would be funnier if it were not so true . . .


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

Proud Gen-Xer!


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## JaJa

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> View attachment 175895


😆If I had to go to the bathroom alone I'd get lost!


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

Saw this post and came straight to the forum to post it here😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Melissa Brill

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Saw this post and came straight to the forum to post it here😂😂😂😂😂😂
> 
> 
> View attachment 175910


Wet grass is evil!!!


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

Her Royal Highness is very good at following this guide (except #3 as that would be beneath her dignity as a princess).


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Heather's




----------



## krandall

Heather's said:


> View attachment 176332


Dave and I celebrated alone this year... well with four Havanese, if you can count that as being "alone"! LOL! I bought a pre-cooked half rotisserie turkey and "just" cooked sides. I CLEARLY don't know how to scale down sides for two people. This photos was AFTER we finished eating:









Oh, and here are the pups, HOPING Dave might drop something while he carved the turkey! LOL! It was actually a nice, quiet day!


----------



## Heather's

krandall said:


> Dave and I celebrated alone this year... well with four Havanese, if you can count that as being "alone"! LOL! I bought a pre-cooked half rotisserie turkey and "just" cooked sides. I CLEARLY don't know how to scale down sides for two people. This photos was AFTER we finished eating:
> View attachment 176338





It is very difficult to cook for just two... DH always asks why I don't just half the recipe.  I haven't cooked a turkey in years since he is vegetarian. We went to one of our favorite restaurants for dinner. I had salmon and DH had forest mushroom risotto. 😁


----------



## Melissa Brill

Heather's said:


> It is very difficult to cook for just two... DH always asks why I don't just half the recipe.  I haven't cooked a turkey in years since he is vegetarian. We went to one of our favorite restaurants for dinner. I had salmon and DH had forest mushroom risotto. 😁


I'm vegetarian (leaning more plant-based, but not yesterday) and was the main cook yesterday - so my sister made the 1 meat dish - we didn't do a traditional turkey (I had my quorn roast and veggie gravy) and my sister made a "Thanksgiving casserole" (basically all of the regular thanksgiving stuff layered in a casserole and baked) - I guess it was something she started the year Mom was in the hospital and it was easier to take one casserole than multiple containers... so she's continued it since then (this is the first thanksgiving I've been home for in many years). It was all sort of last minute because one sister and her partner were going to Pittsburgh to his family in the afternoon, but ended up being all of us (minus 1 nephew) at my house.


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Oh gosh. I cook the whole Thanksgiving feast for just the 2 o us. I do cook a whole turkey (14 lbs. or so) as I like to use the carcass for soup. In fact, it's simmering on the stove as I speak (or type). I'll freeze the stock and have the soup sometime later. But I make everything - dressing, sweet potatoes, mashed potatoes, some sort of vegie, gravy, cranberries, pumpkin pie with whipped cream. We always start with a shrimp cocktail. That's a tradition from my childhood. I have so many leftovers. I've beeb having a turkey sandwiches for breakfast. We are going to have the whole turkey dinner again tonight!


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

I realized I hadn’t shared this thread with DS in a while when he made a joke about Sundance waiting outside the bathroom last night. We went back through the last few months and he really enjoyed it, too. Thanks for posting so much funny content, ShamaPapa!


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

I really enjoyed this meme. Perhaps because I am a teacher . . .


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Duh! I even Googled it and still didn't get it. For one thing, I don't know who Pennywise is.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

I couldn’t figure out the first one either. I thought it was “you” but the grammar didn’t make sense, and then I wondered if that was the point and I was missing something else. I finally asked DH and he explained the clown, and I got it! Then he said, “like the song?” I didn’t catch that part. Apparently I am really bad with pop culture references.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

My kids are my only source for TikTok and they share doggie TikTok’s with me constantly. I can’t get sucked into something else, but there are some great ones. This one came from DH. It applies to any “secondary dog person,” not necessarily husbands.

Vet visit TikTok


----------



## 31818

And then there is the other side of the story:

Wife says, "take Ricky out to go potty."

Me: "I just took him out 15 minutes ago and he went potty."

Wife: "That was long time ago, I'm sure he needs to go potty again."

Me: "Yes Dear."


----------



## 31818

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Duh! I even Googled it and still didn't get it. For one thing, I don't know who Pennywise is.


I'm with you Jackie because I don't get it either. But "I tried so hard and got so far but in the end" Pennywise says (it doesn't matter who Pennywise is) Dogfather and Jackie from Cement will never get it because they are not hipsters from the pop culture generation!

What the in-joke is, "I tried so hard and got so far but in the end Pennywise points out that eating two hundred forty six thousand eight hundred ten eggs will cause me to excrete all three states of matter (solid, liquid, and gas)


----------



## 31818

The challenges of a full coated Havanese!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

DogFather said:


> I'm with you Jackie because I don't get it either. But "I tried so hard and got so far but in the end" Pennywise says (it doesn't matter who Pennywise is) Dogfather and Jackie from Cement will never get it because they are not hipsters from the pop culture generation!
> 
> What the in-joke is, "I tried so hard and got so far but in the end Pennywise points out that eating two hundred forty six thousand eight hundred ten eggs will cause me to excrete all three states of matter (solid, liquid, and gas)


Ohhhhhhh! 🤡 I get it! Thanks DogFather 👍


----------



## 31818

*DON'T SWALLOW BUBBLE GUM!*

(a little low brow humor even Jackie and DogFather can get it)


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

DogFather said:


> *DON'T SWALLOW BUBBLE GUM!*
> 
> (a little low brow humor even Jackie and DogFather can get it)
> 
> View attachment 176457


Yup! I got it! 🤗


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## 31818

Meet Mercedes, the Hollywood diva. 

This is a photo of Mercedes at our HCSC Christmas Party a couple of weeks ago. She is about 6 years old, very friendly, and demands attention. She is owned by Janell and Fernando. I asked Janell how she keeps the sunglasses on her. She said it is no problem since she has been dressing her up with sunglasses since she was 10 weeks old. She said Mercedes now feels nekkid without her sunglasses. 

Mercedes fits right in with the SoCal scene.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

DogFather said:


> Meet Mercedes, the Hollywood diva.
> 
> This is a photo of Mercedes at our HCSC Christmas Party a couple of weeks ago. She is about 6 years old, very friendly, and demands attention. She is owned by Janell and Fernando. I asked Janell how she keeps the sunglasses on her. She said it is no problem since she has been dressing her up with sunglasses since she was 10 weeks old. She said Mercedes now feels nekkid without her sunglasses.
> 
> Mercedes fits right in with the SoCal scene.


Oh my gosh! How cute is that!


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Heather's




----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Heather's




----------



## ShamaMama

This is very exciting! I just uploaded this image from my phone! Now I'm editing the post to add this text! Maybe I will have an easier time uploading photos now! Woot, woot!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## Heather's




----------



## 31818

Who does your dog love more?


----------



## 31818

Ricky and I were walking down an alley on the other side of the tracks and we saw THIS! We both decided to walk a little faster!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Oh DogFather! That video was hilarious!


----------



## mudpuppymama

…


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Heather's




----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

It is the end of semester and students are turning in lots of late work that I have to correct . . .


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

I'm a Trekkie not a Wookie, but I did think this was amusing. . .


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

Not that I know any dogs like this . . .


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Heather's

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> View attachment 176881


Shama's papa deserves first prize 🏆 for funniest post of all the funnies!


----------



## Heather's

This is so funny if you have ever experienced a squirrel bird feeder problem! 🤣


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I NEED that feeder! 😄


----------



## Heather's

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I NEED that feeder! 😄


My husband didn't think it was funny at all!


----------



## 31818

Is this the squirrel's version of the Havanese Zoomies? 🤣


----------



## EvaE1izabeth

Have you seen Mark Rober’s squirrel maze? Backyard Squirrel Maze


----------



## krandall

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Have you seen Mark Rober’s squirrel maze? Backyard Squirrel Maze


YES!!! i LOVE it!!! ❤❤❤


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## 31818




----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Heather's




----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

Calvin, wise beyond his years . . .


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

Winter in Minnesota . . .


----------



## 31818




----------



## Heather's




----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Heather's




----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Melissa Brill

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> View attachment 177267


My sister- and brother-in-law's dog's favorite toy is a rock. They insist that he has other toys but he won't play with them, he only likes to play with his rock


----------



## 31818

Everything was OKAY until the dog arrived!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Oh my gosh! I was going to comment on the core strength of that woman - until the dog arrived!


----------



## Heather's




----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I saw a dog do this a long time ago during a Westminster show. However, it was #2 and rather loose. I think the dog was removed from the show. I wonder how this little poodle's bathroom break affected his results. I'm assuming it's frowned upon!


----------



## Heather's

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I saw a dog do this a long time ago during a Westminster show. However, it was #2 and rather loose. I think the dog was removed from the show. I wonder how this little poodle's bathroom break affected his results. I'm assuming it's frowned upon!


He was the winner of the utility group! Guess the little fluffy guy didn't care what anyone thought since he was already a winner! 😂


----------



## 31818

I have personally seen competition dogs both potty and poop in the ring. The problem is the smell can be a distraction for dogs that follow in the ring. This is unfair to the dogs that follow who may not perform to their best ability. Usually that area has to be thoroughly sanitized and the smell of the cleaning agents can be an additional distraction. Therefore it is extremely frowned upon and often results in disciplinary action.


----------



## krandall

In conformation there is no penalty for soiling the ring. You need to remember that conformation showing comes from a livestock background. The animals are being assessed in terms of their worthiness as future breeding stock. It is SUPPOSED to have nothing to do with performance, although, of course it does in reality. You can also use food to "bait" a dog in the conformation ring. Some handlers even toss it in the air and onto the ground to get the dog to prick their ears, though other handlers really HATE it when they do this. (the same with handlers who use squeaky toys... it's allowed, but everyone else HATES it!)

Because handlers do NOT want their dog to "waddle and squat" during the short time they have to show off a beautiful gait, they do everything they can to make sure the dog is "empty" before going into the ring. Most people who show their own dogs know their dogs well enough, and have enough time to spend with their dogs to make SURE they have pooped before ring time. Handlers, who have a lot of dogs to get ready, and can't watch all of them, have a well-known trick to "hurry things along" They put an unburnt match stick in the dog's anus a half hour or so before ring time.. the material in the match head is just irritating enough to make the dog have a bowel movement. Problem solved.

Unfortunately, boys like this one in the video, who want to "lift leg" when they smell a girl... are going to do so. And since it is perfectly within the rules to show girls in heat, boys need to get used to having that smell around. Some of them are going to "handle it" better than others!

In any PERFORMANCE sport it is an automatic "NQ" or "non qualifying score" to foul the ring. That means that even if the dog put in a perfect performance and soils the ring on the way out the gate it gets an "NQ". This INCLUDES if you give your dog a cookie just before going in, and the dog coughs it up in the ring in moment after entering the ring. (NQ and DQ are two completely different things BTW)


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Ok Karen - that explains it! Thanks. I remember the match stick trick from the corgi forum I was on for disabled corgis. Since she was mostly paralyzed in the hind end I had to do something similar to encourage a BM. However, I found that an really cold rock (I kept a special, smooth one handy) pressed against the anus did the trick for her. I've also heard that an ice cube works.


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## mudpuppymama

…


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA




----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA




----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Melissa Brill

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> View attachment 177587


I got my last dog (Dalmatian) as a rescue when she was 3 months old and immediately went back to Azerbaijan with her (got her in the US while I was home for my sister's wedding then went back to work). Our house in Azerbaijan (out in a village) was brick with no insulation and we had great gas heaters to heat it during the winter BUT they weren't really safe enough to run overnight/ when you were sleeping, so the house got really cold. I started off with the plan that she (my dog) would sleep on a pillow beside the bed... that lasted until it started getting cold, then HER shivering and MY being cold (even with a comforter on the bed) resulted in her sleeping under the covers at the foot of the bed - win-win - she was warm and I had a 38 pound "hot water bottle" that stayed warm all night 

My family just assumed she was spoiled, which is why she slept under the covers, but it was (almost) purely selfish


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## GoWithTheFlo

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I saw a dog do this a long time ago during a Westminster show. However, it was #2 and rather loose. I think the dog was removed from the show. I wonder how this little poodle's bathroom break affected his results. I'm assuming it's frowned upon!





Heather's said:


> He was the winner of the utility group! Guess the little fluffy guy didn't care what anyone thought since he was already a winner! 😂


I was watching this and (despite being highly miffed a Havanese didn’t get placed 😤) Waffle did have some real pizazz and went on to be placed as Reserve Best In Show😘


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## mudpuppymama

Dog sings when left alone…


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

And for the record, Her Royal Highness really likes #9.


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

ShamaPapa - you have the best funnies and I always look forward to this thread!


----------



## ShamaMama

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> ShamaPapa - you have the best funnies and I always look forward to this thread!


From ShamaPapa:

Thanks! I try to find good ones to keep the thread alive (My little tribute to the DogFather, who started the thread but is no longer a member of the forum). Glad you enjoy them.


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> Thanks! I try to find good ones to keep the thread alive (My little tribute to the DogFather, who started the thread but is no longer a member of the forum). Glad you enjoy them.


I do miss his presence on the forum.


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Molly120213




----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Heather's




----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

In case you missed it, George Jetson was born yesterday. . .


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

Her Royal Highness really connects with this comic. As long as part of her is touching Papa (usually her butt is resting on an arm or shoulder or hip or foot), she is content.


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I've been away off and on from the forum and just got caught up on the funnies! Lots of good chuckles. Thanks for the smiles!


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

Since the new school year started, it has been difficult to find time to post funnies, but I will continue as I can. A two-fer for today . . .

This one is for all the geeks out there . . . 












And the obligatory dog funny . . .


----------



## mudpuppymama

I am sure this must NOT be talking about Havanese!


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## mudpuppymama

Something that moves ALMOST as cute as a Havanese.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

What a funny bird! And the babies do it too! I wonder what their point is. There must be a reason.


----------



## mudpuppymama

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> What a funny bird! And the babies do it too! I wonder what their point is. There must be a reason.


I read where they do this to cause vibrations to get earthworms to come to the surface. It is so cute how the mom teaches the babies to do this.


----------



## mudpuppymama

…


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## mudpuppymama

Don’t leave me out!









This Is What My Dog Does When I Hug My Husband


This Is What My Dog Does When I Hug My HusbandWhen you live with a golden retriever, they will be by your side at all times whether you like it or not haha. ...




youtube.com


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Oh ShamaPapa! I love this one! It's so funny!


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

As families begin to gather this week, I imagine this is what happens in many homes . . .


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:

Everyone travel safe this weekend!


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------



## ShamaMama

From ShamaPapa:


----------

